# I Am Satan



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

ALL BOW BEFORE YOUR LORD

I WILL BRING YOU HAPPINESS,ALL I ASK IN RETURN IS YOUR SOUL,AND I WILL GIVE U BUD THAT WILL GIVE YOU THE ULTIMATE HIGH...U WILL DIE AND 24HR LATER WHEN U ARE IN THE MORGUE U WILL COME BACK TO LIFE.

ALL BOW BEFORE ME FOR I AM SATAN, YOUR INTERNAL GOD...

BOW

I SAID BOW BEFORE I...







*BOW DOWN,THE NEW ERA HAS BEGUN*


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow this is cool. i've been looking for you. just a few questions.

which religion to i follow to avoid hell when i die?

1. if by chance i go to hell anyway, are there some things i should bring (portable fans, sunblock, dry ice...). i could tell my folks to put these items in my casket in my will.

2. if/when i give up my soul, is it some type of pawn shop deal or what? What i mean is, if i sell my soul to sleep with Halle Berry could I at some later point pay some sort of tythe to earn my soul back?? Like if i decided i want my soul back i'd have to fuck a goat or something. 

3. Most vendors offer some sort of guarantee/warranty for their services--i can expect no less of you mister lucifer sir., no?

4. also do you have a site that accepts visa or do i have to go through that horrid paypal system?

i'd a ppreciate answers to any or all of these queries at your earliest convience.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

humblesmurph said:


> Wow this is cool. i've been looking for you. just a few questions.
> 
> which religion to i follow to avoid hell when i die?
> 
> ...


 

i give immortality...with 72virgins...72 camen electras for the guys,72fabio for the girls,and for the mix genders,they can have both if they want...

1 temps are a nice 83degree year round,u will never gain a lb when u eat so eat like a pig. u can bring your parents too...ill give them imortality and a life set of money if they come too.

2 the soul gets shot at the angels,thats some real good food there...mmm bbq angel wings. less angels the easier to take god down. god is a 1foot tall little spider monkey. if u can find your soul u can have it back but u will die 20min later after it gets injected into your blood streem. no crazy ship will happen,it is paradise.

3 we got lawyers that will go over everything with you when u say yes.

4 no money is accepted,no barcodes,no govt,no poverty,no more pain... come into me for i am u.

and always 666


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

What kind of dental plan do you offer?


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't ask for riches and virgins and peace. I'd like weed and poker, billiards, strip bars, and freaky easy women. (oh and no diseases, thanks)
And cable tv with every channel including hard core porn and no censorship. Oh and high speed internet access.
And motorcycles and dune buggies and speedboats, everything fast and dangerous. (with no warning labels)


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What kind of dental plan do you offer?


 

HITLER-CLEAN
SADDAM-EXPRESS
BUSH-RETARDIDLY CLEAN,WAIT BUSH ISNT DEAD...YET

THOSE ARE THE THREE FREE DENTAL PLANS U CAN CHOOSE FROM. ALL VERY GOOD IN SERVICE AND CLEANLYNESS.




OregonMeds said:


> I don't ask for riches and virgins and peace. I'd like weed and poker, billiards, strip bars, and freaky easy women. (oh and no diseases, thanks)
> And cable tv with every channel including hard core porn and no censorship. Oh and high speed internet access.
> And motorcycles and dune buggies and speedboats, everything fast and dangerous. (with no warning labels)


 
THEN IMAGINE IT AND SEE IF IT WILL COME TRUE.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

Hm.I guess I'll take Hitler.Maybe if I have no cavities, I'll get one of those little mustaches.....


wackymack said:


> HITLER-CLEAN
> SADDAM-EXPRESS
> BUSH-RETARDIDLY CLEAN,WAIT BUSH ISNT DEAD...YET
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.I guess I'll take Hitler.Maybe if I have no cavities, I'll get one of those little mustaches.....


 
ooh no dont, you will attract crabs...big giant spider crabs, and they will huuuuuuuuuurt.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess I'll take the Saddam Scurvy Beard dental plan, then.


wackymack said:


> ooh no dont, you will attract crabs...big giant spider crabs, and they will huuuuuuuuuurt.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I guess I'll take the Saddam Scurvy Beard dental plan, then.


 
u got it


----------



## wackymack (Jan 6, 2009)

PEOPLE, BOW BEFORE ME,NOTICE HOW YOUR BRAIN WILL CREATE AN ILLUSION TO THAT THERE ARE PERFECT CIRCLES WHEN IN REALLITY THEY REALLY ARE JUST SOME WEIRD OBJECTS. OUR BRAINS TRY TO COMPLETE THE PICTURE BY USING YOUR MEMORY TO WHAT A CIRCLE REALLY LOOKS LIKE AND TO WHAT THE OBJECT BEFORE U REALLY SEE,BEHOLD THE NEAT OPTICAL ILLUSION I PRESENT FORTH...


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome...I bet we are the only forum on the internet with jesus and satan as members. RIU fuckin rocks!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

behold my new tool of seduction


----------



## burlingo (Jan 7, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> awesome...I bet we are the only forum on the internet with jesus and satan as members. RIU fuckin rocks!



haha, can i use this in my sig? haha


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

burlingo said:


> haha, can i use this in my sig? haha


 
WHAT QUITE HUMOR I BROUGHT U(say it in that real racist jew way(sorry to all mods for this may be offensive but i mean for it to be comical,with no intended insult too no one in all and to all riu members)...)


----------



## burlingo (Jan 7, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhh............. i'm fleeing.

but let me say 1 last thing...

*God vs Satan - How can we defend ourselves against Satan?*


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

burlingo said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh............. I'm fleeing.
> 
> But let me say 1 last thing...
> 
> *god vs satan - how can we defend ourselves against satan?*


 

you cannot, satan brings peace...god brings pain


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 7, 2009)

He made this thread, and the he linked to it in his sig.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 7, 2009)

wackymack said:


> behold my new tool of seduction


Isn't that the same tool of seduction that Jazz musicians would use to seduce white women?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't want any Fabio, he's a douche.


 
HE IS ONE BUT THATS YOUR CHOICE REALLY,FABIO DID I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT BUTTER(WITCH REALLY IS NOT BUTTER,TOO LOW OF A DAIRY PERCENTAGE TO BE COSIDERED REAL BUTTER)

I GOT SOMEONE FOR U IN THE AFTERLIFE,HOPE U ENJOY,U WILL HAVE 72 OF THESE...





he looks like a kid

and for the guys who want to be picky then 72 of these pretty girls...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll pass on the tons of fun, thanks for the offer though.

You'd think as satan, if you were hiring you might offer something more appealing.


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

fuk it......... i'll join up. way i figure it, at least hell is somewhere. Hell way better than being in limbo--that shit is like, nowhere. I been nowhere once (fukking salvia divornum) bad trip.....sucked.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I'll pass on the tons of fun, thanks for the offer though.
> 
> You'd think as satan, if you were hiring you might offer something more appealing.


 
i am,the fat kid is like clay,shape him into anyform u want,add a few years on to him so u dont go to jail,make him into what u want.

i presented u with 2 more offers,one offer is a permanant offer and the other offers u can shape them into what u desire


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

wackymack said:


> i am,the fat kid is like clay,shape him into anyform u want,add a few years on to him so u dont go to jail,make him into what u want.
> 
> i presented u with 2 more offers,one offer is a permanant offer and the other offers u can shape them into what u desire


what i'm confused......fuk. OK look, I just want the regular deal as far as the chicks go. whatever that is. I was certainly cool with the 72 Carmen Electras (seems disenguous to suggest that any of them could possibly be virgins, but hey sits still cool).

i'll take the sex drugs and rock and roll option package. My dad always told me to ask for that if I decided to join up. 

hail satan.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

humblesmurph said:


> what i'm confused......fuk. OK look, I just want the regular deal as far as the chicks go. whatever that is. I was certainly cool with the 72 Carmen Electras (seems disenguous to suggest that any of them could possibly be virgins, but hey sits still cool).
> 
> i'll take the sex drugs and rock and roll option package. My dad always told me to ask for that if I decided to join up.
> 
> hail satan.


 
U GOT THE R N R PACKAGE,CONGRATS


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 7, 2009)

Rock on satan just don't steal my weed or I might have to kick your ass.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Rock on satan just don't steal my weed or I might have to kick your ass.


 
i will never steal your weed,i give it to u for free,i give u the desire to grow your own weed,so in term...i am giving you weed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

Why do guys get Carmen electra and girls get stuck with that fucked up looking fabio? Not a good deal, if we get fabio, then the guys should get Jeanene Garafalo. Seems about the same to me.


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Why do guys get Carmen electra and girls get stuck with that fucked up looking fabio? Not a good deal, if we get fabio, then the guys should get Jeanene Garafalo. Seems about the same to me.


aww, i kinda think she's cute.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

Who would you pick, miss, I'm curious.I think it's pretty obvious who I'd like, I jabber about it enough on here,so which actor or famous person gets you all twitchy?


misshestermoffitt said:


> Why do guys get Carmen electra and girls get stuck with that fucked up looking fabio? Not a good deal, if we get fabio, then the guys should get Jeanene Garafalo. Seems about the same to me.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 8, 2009)

Hhhmmmm, I'm thinking about it. I don't know if there is any famous person that I like that much. I always think that the famous people are most likely jerks that I wouldn't want to be around anyway. 

Sam Elliot is pretty hot, I sort of liked the guy that played Luke on Gilmore Girls, but then I saw him on another show were he was dorky, so that blew that for me. Johnny Depp is hot in an odd sort of way. 

Now bands are another story, I'd take me some Steven Tyler any day.


----------



## llLOU (Jan 8, 2009)

wackymack said:


> ooh no dont, you will attract crabs...big giant spider crabs, and they will huuuuuuuuuurt.


No shit , is that REALLY a chillie in your hand ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam Elliot is hot for an older guy.


misshestermoffitt said:


> Hhhmmmm, I'm thinking about it. I don't know if there is any famous person that I like that much. I always think that the famous people are most likely jerks that I wouldn't want to be around anyway.
> 
> Sam Elliot is pretty hot, I sort of liked the guy that played Luke on Gilmore Girls, but then I saw him on another show were he was dorky, so that blew that for me. Johnny Depp is hot in an odd sort of way.
> 
> Now bands are another story, I'd take me some Steven Tyler any day.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 8, 2009)

Satan around? Hmm no satan no jesus freak all is quiet on the RIU front . . .


----------



## wackymack (Jan 9, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Satan around? Hmm no satan no jesus freak all is quiet on the RIU front . . .


 

satan is here,im in your heart,drinkin a cup of pumpkin spiced coffee

satan is busy,germin seeds,work,sleep,adultry,seduction,sleep,and harvesting souls


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

[youtube]pWoXGpV38Hw[/youtube]


----------



## wackymack (Jan 9, 2009)

*sadddam sucked in bed,fdd has a scrumtious lookin soul*


----------



## Kash Krop (Jan 9, 2009)

You might be Satan,but I've been the Prince of Darkness since 1979,HAH!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

How is it that when Ozzy sings, you can understand him, but when he talks it's like "wtf is he saying ?"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

[youtube]akt3awj_Ah8[/youtube]


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

I have Blizzard of Oz on vinyl. Loved that shit back in High School. 

Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker
suicide is slow with liquior
take a bottle drown your sorrows
then it floods away tomorrows.

My father was a drunk, I used to blast that song, I don't think he ever figured it out. Loser.......


----------



## wackymack (Jan 9, 2009)

ozzy keeps the mortal world in check


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## wackymack (Jan 9, 2009)

mr.blk,i have a gift i present to u for your idea,since no one could blow the image up for you,im a giver,god takes away from your life,im like santa clause,except im not fat,my hair isnt gray,i work more than one day a year,and i dont own a bunch of elves(slaves) that do my dirty work. i give to u this present for u will create something awesome,i have high hopes for your soul,gona try to aim for gods balls with your soul,after u give it up,that should take the two timing bastard down a few pegs


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 10, 2009)

Mack...i just read this thread and...I am Beelzebub..we know eachother..i am the one that caught you when GOD tossed you out of heaven?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 10, 2009)

i actually kicked god out of hell,he kept lower the thermastat and kept being a whiny bitch complaining that he could do it better,well look at what he done,he created 2beings,one that led the us into a unnessesary war(iraq) and another who will start this reingn of peace. 

I damned god to heaven as a punishment,to see if he could do any better,ha-ka-ka-ka-kah


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for adjusting your font satan .... haven't made up my mind yet ,will keep checking on this thread....rob


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 10, 2009)

Your the shit Satan.. I bow to you.. but I want 72 Amy Winehouse's..She'll be in hell too.. right?

Amy at her sexiest check out the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nJdyYDGsDY


----------



## wackymack (Jan 10, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Your the shit Satan.. I bow to you.. but I want 72 Amy Winehouse's..She'll be in hell too.. right?
> 
> Amy at her sexiest check out the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nJdyYDGsDY


 
eww no,she looks like a retarded drunking monkey turd


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah but im into that monkey scat shit..lol, she is pretty nasty


----------



## wackymack (Jan 12, 2009)

minions,go try the angry whopper from burger king,taste the hate,taste the evil within,go get one now!!!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you getting paid by Burger King and Lucifer.. And every stoner likes Subway not that soybean bullshit  lol and look at the small meat patty.. do you wanna pay $4.49 for that? its like pulling your pants down and your girl friend laughs

and thought you might like the pic.. thanks to wikipedia


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

If you are stan then I have decided I am smoke. Yeah thats right I'm smoke!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 12, 2009)

who the f*ck is stan? lol.. and are talking about smoke off mortal combat? gosh thats lame..lol 


NewGrowth said:


> If you are stan then I have decided I am smoke. Yeah thats right I'm smoke!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> who the f*ck is stan? lol.. and are talking about smoke off mortal combat? gosh thats lame..lol


You know stan! The evil dude who lives in hell an eats peoples souls! He also works at the DMV I think . . . . or is that satan? I dunno I'm pretty high. 

No not mortal combat! I'm smoke like smoke!


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Jan 13, 2009)

I got some questions. Can I have 72 Jessica Alba instead?

Also does Hitler really get pineapples shoved up his ass in hell, like shown in the film Little Nicky?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 13, 2009)

Satan can you make Hardees bring back their roast beef sandwiches?


----------



## Big P (Jan 13, 2009)

satan, wouldnt having sex with Jessica Alba 72 times be the same as having sex with 72 Jessica Alba's once?


What im trying to say satan, is, couldnt we cut down on some of our "over Head" so to speak?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Satan can you make Hardees bring back their roast beef sandwiches?


only roast beef your getting is at your grocierie store




NewGrowth said:


> I think satan only eats pork . . . infidel


i consume angels,there the third white meat



Big P said:


> satan, wouldnt having sex with Jessica Alba 72 times be the same as having sex with 72 Jessica Alba's once?
> 
> 
> What im trying to say satan, is, couldnt we cut down on some of our "over Head" so to speak?


 
it would also be 72 perfect vagayjays all will be yours,and all will never get loose


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

LMFAO that is great man!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

sinners i give you CHEESE look at cheese and you will see cheese









LOOK INTO MY CHEESY EYES


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey satan, I made these on my computer using the gimp.It's like paint but better.



wackymack said:


> sinners i give you CHEESE look at cheese and you will see cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, and this one. I'm bored, so I'm showing off my arty farty work.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

oh more pics of cannabis please,i comand thy stoneth to get a busy  while generating cannabis art on your cumpooter


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, maybe later.


wackymack said:


> oh more pics of cannabis please,i comand thy stoneth to get a busy  while generating cannabis art on your cumpooter


----------



## Big P (Jan 13, 2009)

im bored too satan and stoney what to do?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey I already chose jessica alba But I will give her to you and take Avril instead. 

And How do you pray to you,Satan?


GreenLeaf420 said:


> I got some questions. Can I have 72 Jessica Alba instead?
> 
> Also does Hitler really get pineapples shoved up his ass in hell, like shown in the film Little Nicky?


----------



## Big P (Jan 13, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Hey I already chose jessica alba But I will give her to you and take Avril instead.
> 
> And How do you pray to you,Satan?


 
you must kill things and burn them. but this is not recomended cuz ol' jeez will be all on your case and shit


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

Big P said:


> im bored too satan and stoney what to do?


 
masturbate,banish that little gremlen from your sack and into a klenex


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 13, 2009)

Well we will have to kill her then you will really be beating off eah


Big P said:


> you must kill things and burn them. but this is not recomended cuz ol' jeez will be all on your case and shit


----------



## Big P (Jan 13, 2009)

Hay Satan,

One time I was looking out my bedroom window on the second floor when i was still a child.

I saw a very cute bird flappinig its wings and land on our fence post.

I pumped my gun 10 times, aimed true with my scope that I had been ajusting and fired one BB gun Pellet at said cute bird. More of an opportunitic kill really. I mean your sitting there shinin your new BB gun set you scope's aim true and bam a cute bird lands in your sights.

Away satan, I shot that cute bird right through the side of his skull right where the temple would be, there was an exit wound on the other side as well, the Birds Brains were oozing out of it. Bird still looked real cute but like he was sleeping but with a hole in his head


anyway was it you who made me kill that little bird? I havnt killed any little birds sice well on purpose that is, I think I managed to kill like a good 4 or 5 after that, but all by accident!!! ironically only one or 2 was with a car 2 i let starve to death out of procrastination (they have very quik metabolism whoda guessed), one I clipped its wings too far up when I worked at a pet store and the lady returned him after he bled to death then the other 2 or 3 I would atribute to hitting with my car bymistake


anyway satan I guess what im trying to say is, does the killing have to be on purpose to count or can it be any killing even like if its an accident that will get you into hell?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

that would be karma,u shouldnt do that,i got a modified bbgun sittin next to me,i want to shoot the crows that hang out next to the church where i live,there really annoying,but they are smarter than a parrot,anyway,killin is bad and can be forgived,so dont kill,god will forgive you if u do,so dont,thats a no no,smack your self on the butt


----------



## Big P (Jan 13, 2009)

wackymack said:


> that would be karma,u shouldnt do that,i got a modified bbgun sittin next to me,i want to shoot the crows that hang out next to the church where i live,there really annoying,but they are smarter than a parrot,anyway,killin is bad and can be forgived,so dont kill,god will forgive you if u do,so dont,thats a no no,smack your self on the butt


 

thanks for helping me through this satan,


can we use this thread as I kind of confessional or like a dear abby thing, but a Dear Satan instead?

Thanks,

Burning Bibles in Iowa


----------



## wackymack (Jan 13, 2009)

yes u can call this a confessional aswell

fuck the bible,the real messages are hidden by the years of misiterpretations,the real message of the bible is a code of how we all live,u just got to think about it,our lives coencide with the lives of the bible.

so yeah burn them trees of confusion


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

You got any of that Hells Kush left? i need about an ounce or so if ya can man, i only got 1 dollar bills tho, is that cool?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1914000]You got any of that Hells Kush left? i need about an ounce or so if ya can man, i only got 1 dollar bills tho, is that cool?[/quote]


hell kush? we got super mega death kush,thc levels 666.661%,it will blow your mind,as far as doller bills go,well u can get a free strip club and invest your singles there


people see my new tool,it looks zebra like,its on the far right


----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2009)

satan if I am gay will i go to hell?

even if I have no gay sex but I just masterbate to men?



or what if i wasnt even gay but just liked it when a gurl stuck her finger in my ass while she sucked it?


or does this mean I am gay  i need so much guidance form you satan, god never seems to respond when I ask him questions


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

Big P said:


> satan if I am gay will i go to hell?
> 
> even if I have no gay sex but I just masterbate to men?
> 
> ...


 
no it just means that u like to do some different things,i like to finger myself while i jerk,i like pootang,its just that its a diferent feeling,some guys are just a little sesnitve and like a little assplay,its all good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

Satan, why do religious freaks feel the need to preach to us who don't believe in Jeebus? I personally think it's because they have no real faith, so they shout as loud as they can so their god won't hear their doubt.If they can get us to agree, it validates their opinion.They are afraid to ask what if.What do you think, Satan?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Satan, why do religious freaks feel the need to preach to us who don't believe in Jeebus? I personally think it's because they have no real faith, so they shout as loud as they can so their god won't hear their doubt.If they can get us to agree, it validates their opinion.They are afraid to ask what if.What do you think, Satan?


 
i think u just answered your own statement.

people who preach are people who seek the answer that surounds them,the answers are all around,they just need to open their eyes to see the real truth within


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

K, then, another question.Being the devil and all, and living in a pit of fire, if I put a slice of bread between your ass cheeks, in two minutes will it come out toast?


wackymack said:


> i think u just answered your own statement.
> 
> people who preach are people who seek the answer that surounds them,the answers are all around,they just need to open their eyes to see the real truth within


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

yes it will,it will come out with a cheese spread on both sides aswell as some hair


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

Just like Applebees!


wackymack said:


> yes it will,it will come out with a cheese spread on both sides aswell as some hair


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

hey i like applebees,my mom use to take me there when i was a mortal child and get them chicken fingers with honey dijon mustard


----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2009)

satan, do men have nipples just in case they become women when they come out of the womb? 

And if that is true then how can they be called men if they are actually women? 

and if a cliteris is realy just a tiny undeveloped penis from the womb, then is it being gay to lick one?


am i basically a dick sucker/licker?


I guess what im trying to ask is why do men have nipples?


Thanks


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

men are genetic scum,we are missing an arm on the xy chromosome, xx is 2perfect whole chromosomes,men have nipples the same as women having nipples


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> men are genetic scum,we are missing an arm on the xy chromosome, xx is 2perfect whole chromosomes,men have nipples the same as women having nipples


lol


----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> men are genetic scum,we are missing an arm on the xy chromosome, xx is 2perfect whole chromosomes,men have nipples the same as women having nipples


 
ya but women have nipples to feed your children

why cant i produce milk satan? I dont think man milk would taste any good anyway


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

because you are missing that chromosome to naturally induce estrogen in your system that would cause you to grow breast and lactate.



GODDAMN I THINK IM GOIN TO GO GET ANOTHER ANGRY WHOPPER,THE BACON JUST MELTS IN YOUR MOUTH,ITS SO ORGASMIC,I GOT ONE TODAY AND I WANTED TO CRY,IT WAS SO BEAUTIFUL AND PERFECT,LIKE A LITTLE CRACK BABY,ITS UNIQUE IN ITS OWN WAY.

I ORDER YOU ALL TO GO FEAST ON THIS GLORIOUS TREAT.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

I just heated some devil beef stew and it HISSED at me like i snake


----------



## Big P (Jan 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> I just heated some devil beef stew and it HISSED at me like i snake


 

i have placed the fishsticks in the oven me lord, the feast shall be approching


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

Haha I love this wacky just lives his life and pretends he is satan


----------



## wackymack (Jan 14, 2009)

i am satan,ill strike fear into your heart right now...meow,ya take that,go cower now muhahaha-ahack hack,welp there goes my iron lung


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Satan, what's up? How are the minions? It's pretty fucking cold in the midwest today, can you crank up the thermostat a bit please? Heat rises so it'll eventually make it to us. 

Is Reagen down there? Poke him in the ass real hard with your trident, would ya?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Pretty f*cking cold in the south too it's 43 right now.. Tell kurt Cobain I said wats up


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Satan, what's up? How are the minions? It's pretty fucking cold in the midwest today, can you crank up the thermostat a bit please? Heat rises so it'll eventually make it to us.
> 
> Is Reagen down there? Poke him in the ass real hard with your trident, would ya?


Satan said hell is frozen earlier and they are ice skating on frozen pools of urine


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, not my urine I think blood to alcohol ratio is to high, well that is to freeze anyways


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you have any Ramones there? Tell Joey and Dee Dee that I love them.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 15, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Satan, what's up? How are the minions? It's pretty fucking cold in the midwest today, can you crank up the thermostat a bit please? Heat rises so it'll eventually make it to us.
> 
> Is Reagen down there? Poke him in the ass real hard with your trident, would ya?





Masterofgenetics said:


> Pretty f*cking cold in the south too it's 43 right now.. Tell kurt Cobain I said wats up


 

thats why i told u bring a coat,its 6degrees and the gates are frozen over so no soul snatching anytime soon

its gona be a negative number by time the sun brings the light back to the land and heat to a freaken 14degrees,whoopty freaken do, the gates need to maintain 33degrees or higher to not freeze over,yes the gates to hell are the ponds,take a walk by a local pond when its not frozen,some place nice and beautiful,and reflect on life,there your joy of happiness will mean the release of your soul,then all is good.

HERES MY MORTAL ENTRANCE TO THIS WORLD...







I WILL POST A PIC OF MY FROZEN GATE WHEN I WAKE UP AND FLY OUT OF MY BATCAVE AND GO OUT IN THE BITTER COLD TO GO TAKE A PIC


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be nice place to grow some buds...But can you grow bud in hell? 
it seems
like heat might a problem


wackymack said:


> thats why i told u bring a coat,its 6degrees and the gates are frozen over so no soul snatching anytime soon
> 
> its gona be a negative number by time the sun brings the light back to the land and heat to a freaken 14degrees,whoopty freaken do, the gates need to maintain 33degrees or higher to not freeze over,yes the gates to hell are the ponds,take a walk by a local pond when its not frozen,some place nice and beautiful,and reflect on life,there your joy of happiness will mean the release of your soul,then all is good.
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Jan 15, 2009)

hell isnt as hot as everyone thinks it is,in fact its just the perfect temperature...because what you think is the perfect temperature is to you,while that thought of the perfect temp it is actually exist currently on the world.

there a little logic for ones self


----------



## wackymack (Jan 15, 2009)

DECEPTION is the key to PERFECTION

Peace of the mind comes from ones own selfconcious thoughts

Dreams are the pathway to our goals of life,dont let no one person or scientist to tell you that your dreams mean nothing. your dreams can easily become your reallity,you just have to figure the shit out as you go along.



they create the world,we create our own destiny



Some thoughts to the minions who accepted the hatred of life and choose to be my loyal servants.

I thank you all for bowing down to my pesencekiss-ass


----------



## wackymack (Jan 16, 2009)

listen to this song,here all the words,listen to all the words,think about your life and smoke while listening to it


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

[youtube]NNmOyOM98HI[/youtube]

here you go Satan


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

wackymack said:


> thats why i told u bring a coat,its 6degrees and the gates are frozen over so no soul snatching anytime soon
> 
> its gona be a negative number by time the sun brings the light back to the land and heat to a freaken 14degrees,whoopty freaken do, the gates need to maintain 33degrees or higher to not freeze over,yes the gates to hell are the ponds,take a walk by a local pond when its not frozen,some place nice and beautiful,and reflect on life,there your joy of happiness will mean the release of your soul,then all is good.
> 
> ...


Does lochness monster exhist or is it all just a joke.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Does lochness monster exhist or is it all just a joke.


 
whos to say that a plesyosaur didnt survive and breed with other plessys to create a population in the lake before it became land locked.

the ones that could be alive there now,will most likely share similar genes with the next,as imbreeding would take place through the generations. so the ones that could be alive could be a highly intelegent creature,that got its intelegence through imbreeding,this could also be called evolution as well


a intellegent animal would go through all cost to survive and pass on its genes to the next generation,survival of the fittest could be instilled here. for the illusivness could be a result of genetic mutations,maybe it developed a higher intelegence than the giant squid,we know they exist but they are so hard to find,they are a predator that survives to live another day,and squid have existed for years,they are a smart cephalapods.

so to answer your first question,do you think that they exist?if you do than know the that there is a real possibility to its existance.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank u satan .. im picturing u as the south park and also tenacious d satan right now and like ur answer.. Recently the giant squid has come to light and is a real creature , i seen it on tv.. I think that ur right.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 16, 2009)

i give you all CONFUSION,look for all the hidden pictures,it will pop at you if you stare long enough,there is a peace sign in there,that will be the one given image to look for. hahaha enjoy...

ps. there are hidden flaws in there aswell that will take some careful staring to see


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 16, 2009)

suck a dick satan bitch.... I HATE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 16, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> suck a dick satan bitch.... I HATE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I HATE YOU MORE


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Now, now, that wasn't nice.


KushKing949 said:


> suck a dick satan bitch.... I HATE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hahaha I was shrooming with satan last night i see bwhahahahaha Cool.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

His punishment is enough, he lives in the OC lmao


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey satan, how about those lottery numbers? Right now I remain unaffiliated in the quest for religion, now if I was rich.........


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

if u was rich u wouldnt be askin me to tip the lotto in your favor,im sure there are other people that could use the money more,ie bums,they need there liquor too


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess Satan doesn't read between the lines......

Satan if you give me the lottery numbers and I win I might be tempted to affiliate with you.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2009)

Miss satan could conjur all the money he needs easily..He wouldnt need a cut from u unless im sure hed trade ur soul...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

That's what I mean by affiliate......


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

its all about the siccness, killin babies, eating fetus's, let me be your left hand man, rapin dead corpses, eatin dead bloodly pussy clits, all the good shit, blow a hole in the bac of a bitches head, do a reverse blow job


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

i want yall to roll two joints and in 30min when they are dried light them,i got two waiting


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

im bout to roll up blunt


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 17, 2009)

I wish they'd fix the time stamp on here. 

I don't smoke joints, but I'd do a bong with you guys for sure


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

wackymack said:


> i want yall to roll two joints and in 30min when they are dried light them,i got two waiting


Wet? Do you put you J's under water or something?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1933618]im bout to roll up blunt[/quote]


make it a pretty blunt,rolled a duch grape lastnight,it was perfect


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Wet? Do you put you J's under water or something?


 
time needed for the glue to set,i got gay papers that take some time to set,gonna get some hemp papers in a few maybe


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

wackymack said:


> time needed for the glue to set,i got gay papers that take some time to set,gonna get some hemp papers in a few maybe


Yeah I used to use zig zags but now I got these hemp papers they are awesome! One pack is 50 papers too; called Pure Hemp, I also roll a filter in with my J's makes them easier to smoke. I should have rolled that cross - J all by myself the other day my buddy had me finish it but he rolled the main J too tight and did not put a tip on it so it was really hard to smoke after a while.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

they didnt have hemp,got juicy jay bleuberry papers 1 1/4in it has a sugar based glue,so yee haw,no chemicals


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah those juicy jay papers are lame I got fed up with them and now I only use them if I am being really lazy and using my rolling machine. Machine J's are lame but sometimes the flavored papers are fun.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

i got a rollin machine,i can roll perfect joints in a short time and it gets lit quicker,i like uniformity when it comes to joints


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

wackymack said:


> i got a rollin machine,i can roll perfect joints in a short time and it gets lit quicker,i like uniformity when it comes to joints


Yeah but you can get more weed into a nice hand rolled cone Jay and I could never get tips to work in my rolling machine. Each J is like a work of art too when it is done. I think that is part of why I like blunts so much, they are easier to roll than J's and you put tons of weed in them. My blunts always look like huge cone J's though. Ok I'm high


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

jus finished smokin that blunt


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah but you can get more weed into a nice hand rolled cone Jay and I could never get tips to work in my rolling machine. Each J is like a work of art too when it is done. I think that is part of why I like blunts so much, they are easier to roll than J's and you put tons of weed in them. My blunts always look like huge cone J's though. Ok I'm high


 

i get at least a half gram a joint in the roller,and u got to be careful on how you load it to get a perfect joint,tip and all,u got to leave half a centemeter in the roller empty and be careful on how u load and roll,u will have to slighty roll the new joints tips,the one end that u left with no weed will be the tip u smoke from,carefully twist that tip with some saliva in ur fingers,then the other end,depending on how it looks,u may need to push some of the weed in and then light,be careful how u light and it will not give you any trouble and you can smoke that shit perfect and with one light(it takes time to learn the perfect lighting with a perfect rolled to get a even uniform smoke)


[quote="SICC";1933832]jus finished smokin that blunt [/quote]


now why not roll another?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

that was my 3rd, im down for another


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

I hear you wack but I roll really nice hand rolled J's and they smoke perfect , no re-lighting my J's  I'll have to try your trick with the rolling machine though. I remember I bought a rolling machine the first time I went to Amsterdam and none of the locals knew how to use it  They all roll by hand in holland.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Yea the rollers work great for J's, but i like to kno that it was me who hand rolled it into perfection


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

when i hand roll a j ill still roll it to perfection

I AM THE MASTER OF ALL PERFECTION


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey satan can I be your compassionate translator? You know some people may be offended by your harsh words. With a compassion translator you would sound good to all the people! Then you could have EVERYONES soul!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm just a regular dude


 
No you are not a regulardude, you are a GANGASAURUSREX the most evil dinosaur of all!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

[FONT=verdana,arial]*




*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial]*




*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial]*




*[/FONT]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

wackymack said:


> No you are not a regulardude, you are a GANGASAURUSREX the most evil dinosaur of all!!!


_Translation_: Yeah man you are cool too! fire: brought the compassionate satan network)


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

newgrowth said:


> hey satan can i be your compassionate translator? You know some people may be offended by your harsh words. With a compassion translator you would sound good to all the people! Then you could have everyones soul!


 
yes i could always use a translator to the uviversal language


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

wackymack said:


> yes i could always use a translator to the uviversal language


_Translation:_ Yes thank you Satan Compassion Network


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

haha im so high

[FONT=verdana,arial]*




*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial]*













ALLL HAIL SATAN!!!




*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial]*





*[/FONT]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

El Diablo es mi papi!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

the bleuberry is delish


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

wackymack said:


> the bleuberry is delish


_Translation_ This rolling paper tastes good CSTN


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

I really could have used you today, satan, long lines when we went shopping,you could have maybe shortened them up by raining fire and brimstone down on folks so they didn't take a fucking hour with a calligraphy set writing out a check.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I really could have used you today, satan, long lines when we went shopping,you could have maybe shortened them up by raining fire and brimstone down on folks so they didn't take a fucking hour with a calligraphy set writing out a check.


Satan does not reign fire and brimstone that's God remember he Loves you? Naw satan just chills and captures and tortures you immortal soul So yeah if you want fire and brimstone talk to the guy upstairs. Actually a RIU member namer We Love 1


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll pass, thanks!


NewGrowth said:


> Satan does not reign fire and brimstone that's God remember he Loves you? Naw satan just chills and captures and tortures you immortal soul So yeah if you want fire and brimstone talk to the guy upstairs. Actually a RIU member namer We Love 1


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'll pass, thanks!


Well you are the expert . . . Satan does specialize in arranging for a Faust if you would like he could schedule an appointment.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm.Perhaps.....but I've never really needed Satan before to do evil...maybe we could just have some tea and crumpets instead.


NewGrowth said:


> Well you are the expert . . . Satan does specialize in arranging for a Faust if you would like he could schedule an appointment.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hmmm.Perhaps.....but I've never really needed Satan before to do evil...maybe we could just have some tea and crumpets instead.


Sure we accept all forms of payment in souls


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

That's the thing.Don't have a soul.I was born without one,I think my mom forgot to take her prenatal vitamins.Will Satan accept a sole?Like a nice new pair of shoes perhaps?He's gotta be hard to fit with those cloven hooves and all.


NewGrowth said:


> Sure we accept all forms of payment in souls


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's the thing.Don't have a soul.I was born without one,I think my mom forgot to take her prenatal vitamins.Will Satan accept a sole?Like a nice new pair of shoes perhaps?He's gotta be hard to fit with those cloven hooves and all.


No soul huh? Well you must be Buddhist . . .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a BUDist.Get it right!


NewGrowth said:


> No soul huh? Well you must be Buddhist . . .


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 17, 2009)

*my god 33 pages... Lol.. Hows the weather down there?*


----------



## wackymack (Jan 17, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> No soul huh? Well you must be Buddhist . . .


 
buddhist are evil with there tranquil minds and innerpeace,buddhist are what you could call four horseman of the apocolypse


Masterofgenetics said:


> *my god 33 pages... Lol.. Hows the weather down there?*


snowing dandruff





MINIONS,watch the Truman Show.

watch it really high and think about your lives pertaining to the implented message of how fake stuff can really be,we have to search for our true calling in life. its a great movie,if not for that than watch it for jim carreys phenomenal performance. he is a legend in the mist. he is the next christopher walkin(brilliant)


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 17, 2009)

when you go to a bar and ask for a four horse men shot, what does that consist of?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 18, 2009)

Take a good long hard look at DECEPTION,if you stare carefully you will start seein stuff pop out,stare into what is a different perception,your eyes will see one thing but your brain will tell you its something else. 

look real carefully









Ok ill give you all a hint(more like 2huge weird ones) to what you may see,look in the barcode and you will see the word BELIEVE. You can see it and as I made it I did not notice it till now,so yeah,something weird to point out.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's a tip,your eyes see more than you think you see


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Satan whos gonna win the superbowl... I need to place my bets soon haha...I know u dont want a cut of the cash...And u already own my soul.Least u could do is allow me to be greedy for we catch up..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Satan, what kind of deodorant do you prefer?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Im guessing satan is an old spice kinda guy..Maybe he invented AXE tho.. Wow what kinda deoderant.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe secret...cuz it's strong enough for a man, but pH balanced for a woman.




ZING! Love ya, satan, jk.


onthedl0008 said:


> Im guessing satan is an old spice kinda guy..Maybe he invented AXE tho.. Wow what kinda deoderant.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Satan owns alot o souls i see.. hahaha very nice stoney.. once he has ur soul u cant get it back ive tried.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't have my soul, it was seized by customs!


onthedl0008 said:


> Satan owns alot o souls i see.. hahaha very nice stoney.. once he has ur soul u cant get it back ive tried.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Whatever customs and satan didnt get ill take the rest haha.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Satan's special smilies are in...


----------



## wackymack (Jan 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Satan whos gonna win the superbowl... I need to place my bets soon haha...I know u dont want a cut of the cash...And u already own my soul.Least u could do is allow me to be greedy for we catch up..


whos goin to the sb?tell me whos going to be in it and ill give you the best bet you can go with



Stoney McFried said:


> Satan, what kind of deodorant do you prefer?


degree,works perfect


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

I will give u my prediction but u r the all knower Cards and Steelers.. Promise...Now give me the winner and the exact spread so i can place the bet already.
Ur supposed to know whos going sir. Satan dont let me down.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Satan's special smilies are in...


Hahaha u know i just snagged those right?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, gotta have a strong deodorant when you work in that kinda heat.


wackymack said:


> degree,works perfect


They come from here......http://www.mysmilies.com/smileys/Genres/Evil


onthedl0008 said:


> Hahaha u know i just snagged those right?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I will give u my prediction but u r the all knower Cards and Steelers.. Promise...Now give me the winner and the exact spread so i can place the bet already.
> Ur supposed to know whos going sir. Satan dont let me down.


 
Pittsburgh by 6it will be a close one


----------



## wackymack (Jan 18, 2009)

I Give You All The Most Evil Character From The Most Evilest Show Ever...Family Guy.A Bunch Of Sinners There,Thats For Damn Sure.

SEE HIM, RESPECT HIM, HE WILL BE THE LEADER OF THE WORLD IN THE COMING YEARS,HIS GLOBAL DOMINATION IS IMINENT MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## titanium3g (Jan 21, 2009)

wackymack said:


> u got it


If I go to hell, I hope I'm in a cool tube set up with a 1000cfm fantech hooked to the end suckin in fresh air from heaven. 

May need a good carbon filter for my serious unfiltered wheat beer and burrito farts.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

You dont need that stuff,I got free hid bulbs that i call the sun,they are the same brightness,lumen output as the sun,but...they are 75degrees to the touch of the bulb. all you need is a 250w convesion ballast and you will have the sun in your eyes. Its a special type of bulb,its the size of your star that your rock revolves around,so make special arangements for space,but you will need the super delux billion mile cord to plug the ballast in and for it to reach the bulb. It will take about a full 7min before you see the light. Give the bulb a chance and you will grow monsters.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

I might get some White Devil this friday


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

Then dont forget to throw the souless bud up as eye candy to the mortals.

Also the White "Devil" is in texas,so no more boo boos to the USA


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

wackymack said:


> I Give You All The Most Evil Character From The Most Evilest Show Ever...Family Guy.A Bunch Of Sinners There,Thats For Damn Sure.
> 
> SEE HIM, RESPECT HIM, HE WILL BE THE LEADER OF THE WORLD IN THE COMING YEARS,HIS GLOBAL DOMINATION IS IMINENT MUHAHAHAHA


gay...pic didnt go through,here it is...


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

haha thats for sure, now we got a Black Devil


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1957865]haha thats for sure, now we got a Black Devil [/quote]


You are wrong sir,for I am the Devil,what you meant to say is...Black Anti-Christ


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

haha yea maybe, as long as he Decriminalizes Marijuana hes ok wit me, its all corrput anyways


----------



## hom36rown (Jan 22, 2009)

hmmm...havent seen jesus on here in a while. I think satans power was just too much for him


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> hmmm...havent seen jesus on here in a while. I think satans power was just too much for him


 

Yes,I strike fear into microbes,thats how fearful I am,muhahahaha


----------



## titanium3g (Jan 22, 2009)

wackymack said:


> You dont need that stuff,I got free hid bulbs that i call the sun,they are the same brightness,lumen output as the sun,but...they are 75degrees to the touch of the bulb. all you need is a 250w convesion ballast and you will have the sun in your eyes. Its a special type of bulb,its the size of your star that your rock revolves around,so make special arangements for space,but you will need the super delux billion mile cord to plug the ballast in and for it to reach the bulb. It will take about a full 7min before you see the light. Give the bulb a chance and you will grow monsters.


But aren't you not supposed to use cords longer than 10 feet or so for HID bulbs and ballasts? I dunno if that shit is gonna work man. Thanks anyway satan O yeah, do dogs go to heaven or hell?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

Its a special cord,and its wraped in diamond filament to improve its strength and durabillity.

Have you seen the movie all dogs go to heaven?Theres your answer.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 22, 2009)

This is f*cking greatness, where do you come up with this sh*t? 

Man we need to smoke together some time 

You seem crazy as f*ck but at the same time very smart..


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> This is f*cking greatness, where do you come up with this sh*t?
> 
> Man we need to smoke together some time
> 
> You seem crazy as f*ck but at the same time very smart..


 
Why thankyou, to be insane is to understand the human brain,to understand the human brain is to tell people exactly what they want to hear. what they want to hear will generate specific things that will take place in there life. to tell them what they want is also to recall memories of previous events,thus being turned into knowledge. to have such knowledge is to generate the ability to own and control your destiny. to own your destiny is to be the creator of all. to be the creator is to be "god". to be "god" is to be the all knowing powerful one that sees the future for what it is and to know what will happen in the future. to see the future is to be of all evil then you will see all the injustice that goes on. if you control yourself then you will gain the knowledge and perserverence you seek. look into yourself and see what your future could be and make it that if you so choose to. if you want to make it in the world then start thinking to yourself,and you will see the beast within


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey how can I give you rep points?

You f*cking should write a book..

I just wished I could spell like you.. 
and with that vocabulary.

hell it took me 3 minutes to spell vocabulary...lol.. but i know it now..

Before i came to webstie I couldn't type without looking at the keyboard.. Now it's no prob....


----------



## wackymack (Jan 22, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Hey how can I give you rep points?
> 
> You f*cking should write a book..
> 
> ...


 

If I were to write a book it would be the code to life,all I need is people to give me subject matter then I would create a bible. Maybe one day the new bible will emerge upon the new world. To speak of greatness is to fail in life and have the ability to speak your story so that people will learn from your lesson in life.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 23, 2009)

To see the truth is to stare at the injustice face to face.

To co-exist with one another is to co-exist with ones self and ones demons.

To seek the internal harmony is to sacrafice all that is,all that is you see can be the impending future. the rough road ahead will bear for smooth pavement in the coming time.

A THOUGHT


----------



## wackymack (Jan 26, 2009)

sometimes in life when things get you down,you got to look for things that will bring you up out of your slump


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 26, 2009)

It starts at :58.Just watch it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9iiU6NDxIo


wackymack said:


> sometimes in life when things get you down,you got to look for things that will bring you up out of your slump


----------



## wackymack (Jan 26, 2009)

grassified said:


> my enormous peeenissss!!


 
It might be enormous in the frog world,but in the mortal human world your only about 1cm


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you look at the video.Do it.Do it.Doooooo it.Start it at 58 seconds.


wackymack said:


> It might be enormous in the frog world,but in the mortal human world your only about 1cm


----------



## wackymack (Jan 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did you look at the video.Do it.Do it.Doooooo it.Start it at 58 seconds.


 
YES,it does not please me,these are the hyms that you should all know and love; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ4O0WKWr6M http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDfFppcShfI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsPJIQYgedk


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

Stare at the small black dot in the middle. Stare past the point of confusion.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

I give you...THE RAVE.Come play,come titillate with one another,I have feathers of lust that will bring the ultimate sensation.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you sending me subliminal messages to get me to kill myself?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Are you sending me subliminal messages to get me to kill myself?


 
Am I? Or are you convicing yourself to look for a reason to relieve yourself of this world?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Am I? Or are you convicing yourself to look for a reason to relieve yourself of this world?


Maybe you have good reason satan?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Maybe you have good reason satan?


 

Whats this "good" reason you speak of, and please do explain.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Whats this "good" reason you speak of, and please do explain.


Sorry sir I mean an evil reason?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Sorry sir I mean an evil reason?


 
What is the "evil" reason?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 27, 2009)

This is mog's mom, he just killed himself because of your thread, *sshole! I will see you in court......


wackymack said:


> Am I? Or are you convicing yourself to look for a reason to relieve yourself of this world?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

wackymack said:


> What is the "evil" reason?


OHM




OHM


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah yes,the prophet of monkness. He is as what cake is to fat kids. He is the walking messiah,he lives within


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Ah yes,the prophet of monkness. He is as what cake is to fat kids. He is the walking messiah,he lives within


I love cake


----------



## wackymack (Jan 27, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> This is mog's mom, he just killed himself because of your thread, *sshole! I will see you in court......


 
Thats cool,a lost soul, a confused mind, a person that is open to the power of suggestion is a person who looks for a reason to be one with themselves,they look for their number one in their life that will give them the illusion of selffulfillment and wholesome quallity to their rancid life.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> This is mog's mom, he just killed himself because of your thread, *sshole! I will see you in court......


Who's mog?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 28, 2009)

Learn and love this hym,it will show you the light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWbc3Y61NRA

Remember,that the past does not define who you are today,the past is the past,the present is the present,and the future is what you make of it.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 29, 2009)

Minions,I present to you...The Incompletion,it's so incomplete that its perfect


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 29, 2009)

U may be on to something here satan.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 30, 2009)

I present the face behind the creation. Look and you will see my face. You will meet face to face with the creator. If you look, you shall see.

Use your sense of sight and look for me. When you find me, ill already be buried deep into your hearts leading you to a better tomarrow.






My chin points down while my brain leads to a brighter tomarrow. The path will eventually end,but when it does you will leave this planet a better person,a happier person. You will set the path for further success,for another generation. Run down the path for you will not fall because when you do, ill be right there to pick you up, ill turn the other cheek, heal your wounds and send you back on the right path.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

dude I bet you drew that on windows paint very nice!!!!

I am going to make a I am god thread....

It's on good verse good


----------



## wackymack (Jan 30, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> dude I bet you drew that on windows paint very nice!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a I am god thread....
> 
> It's on good verse good


 
You will not,for you are not Judas. You faked your own death as a character to only return. NO you will not make that thread. Judas betrays, you shall still follow. You claimed that your property burned down to only have it rectified by your voice. To say one thing and to do it will make you the person you want to be. No no,you will not betray for you will always seek the comfort from those who see into you. A lie is only the truth with misconseption. I will always see past the lie and see the real truth, for I am with in your mind,body and spirit.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 30, 2009)

wackymack said:


> ALL BOW BEFORE YOUR LORD
> 
> I WILL BRING YOU HAPPINESS,ALL I ASK IN RETURN IS YOUR SOUL,AND I WILL GIVE U BUD THAT WILL GIVE YOU THE ULTIMATE HIGH...U WILL DIE AND 24HR LATER WHEN U ARE IN THE MORGUE U WILL COME BACK TO LIFE.
> 
> ...


Watever, dude, jus make sure I grow some bomb!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 30, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Watever, dude, jus make sure I grow some bomb!


 
You already do,you have what others refer to as...

 THE GIFT

You know how to grow bomb,thats the key your future. You got it,I will only help you


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

I am god follow me or go to hell....

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/156590-i-am-god.html#post2010436


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my girl singing about me...

Do you want AC/DC or this hot chick???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCMvQrp8zoI&feature=related


----------



## wackymack (Feb 1, 2009)

Let your minds drift at ease,for no bad dreams will harm you.

Let THE DREAM CATCHER catch all your unwanted dreams,and set them to peace and love.







The hidden numbers,1,3,6 and 9,could mean something. They could have no importance at all. Decide what they mean to you.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

It's like satan's spirograph session in here


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

1 9 36 81= 127 if times by its self to each number
162 if times together
-1 if subtracted 
1x3+6x9=54
1x6+3x9=33

Idont know but im sure some how it equals 666 some how


----------



## wackymack (Feb 2, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> 1 9 36 81= 127 if times by its self to each number
> 162 if times together
> -1 if subtracted
> 1x3+6x9=54
> ...


 
You are close child. Somehow it does equal to 666,keep doin your math and you will get it. Or the numbers could have absolutely no meaning what so ever,or maybe there is a meaning to the madness inside your head.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

i looked at those graphs last night, before i passed how, gave me some weird ass dreams man, i woke up like wtf


----------



## wackymack (Feb 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2021622]i looked at those graphs last night, before i passed how, gave me some weird ass dreams man, i woke up like wtf[/quote]


That would be your subconscious waking up from the years of repression. Let your mind speak what it does and a clear light will soon follow.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

God is among us


----------



## wackymack (Feb 3, 2009)

Gaze into my eye's

See what I see

Fallow my path

See my vision

See into yourself









​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 3, 2009)

A Thought to my Children​ 

*The evil within*​ 


Take a look at the logo, what is it? A apple with a bite out of it. A apple is a healthy food that doctors want you to eat more of,because that old saying "a apple a day keeps the doctor away". But not eating the apple could indulge you on other foods. A apple is extremely heathy for you and pure. A apple a day can prolong ones life by years. The company Apple could be using the apple as a ploy to use the technology such as ipod and its excessories and market them to the old saying "a apple a day will keep the doctor away". They are constantly putting out new products and that cause people to crave them. A apple a day will keep the doctor away,the doctor being the creators of ipod to come up with new technology. A apple a day will keep you coming back for more. May I suggest that god awful biblical reference to adam and eve, eve who was made from adam convice adam to bite the apple and get kicked out of paradise. The apple company could be making the people of the world bite the apple and be sucked into hell,so to speak. The company could be using the ignorance of the people to market there product and lead in the electronic revolution. They know the people are animals. That is the down fall to man. Man falls to the obvious ignorance to the corprate world! Watchout for the evil, for evil may lead us to the direction that we wasn't ready for. ​ 

(evil is referenced to what is the real evil of mankind)​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 3, 2009)

tip: set my eyes as your background screensaver,hide all your icons,sit back and stare directly in the middle of each object right at the horizontal red line. stare for 5 seconds then close your eyes quick then stare for 5more secs,do this for at least a minute,and if when you do see it,describe your vision. you will see stuff, I played with all your senses. It can take some time to get use to after you stare for you will go in a self hypnosis and when you "reamerge" from the hypnotic state you will see weird stuff throughout your eviroment. Your eyes will see so much more,you will see into yourself,you will see past yourself.


----------



## Brazko (Feb 3, 2009)

Satan That's Cool as Fuc" I'm going to send that to some of my co-workers that 
flood my email with pass this on if you love
Jesus or, you're going to hell ......


----------



## wackymack (Feb 3, 2009)

The Tree Of Life​ 
Sleeps So Soundly At Night​ 
Protected By The Soft Ray Of Light
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The Tree of Life Sleeps So Soundly At Night






​


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 3, 2009)

This all makes sence satan. I dont understand any of it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Apple seeds are poison, F.Y.I.They contain cyanide.


wackymack said:


> A Thought to my Children​
> 
> *The evil within*​
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Feb 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> This all makes sence satan. I dont understand any of it.


 

If it makes sense,then how do you not understand?

Are you referencing to the fact of the madness makes sense and you understand,but cannot explain the why? If that is the case then soon child,you will learn the why to this so called thing of life.

Soon child,be patient, soon the reveal will take place. You will fall to your knees when you see the light.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Apple seeds are poison, F.Y.I.They contain cyanide.


 

Yes,that is why its the forbidden fruit. Its healthy but it will bring you to your grave


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

I always say, "Live healthy, eat well, die anyway."


wackymack said:


> Yes,that is why its the forbidden fruit. Its healthy but it will bring you to your grave


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 4, 2009)

wackymack said:


> If it makes sense,then how do you not understand?
> 
> Are you referencing to the fact of the madness makes sense and you understand,but cannot explain the why? If that is the case then soon child,you will learn the why to this so called thing of life.
> 
> Soon child,be patient, soon the reveal will take place. You will fall to your knees when you see the light.


Yes satan this is exactly it. Exactly. I feel much better now.
Ur a good satan for sure.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yes satan this is exactly it. Exactly. I feel much better now.
> Ur a good satan for sure.


 

Good, good more madness will soon erupt!!!


Satan has a seedling that topped itself,now its appearing that it fimed itself,its so destructivly evil


----------



## wackymack (Feb 4, 2009)

Remember,I can see into you


----------



## tokintwin (Feb 4, 2009)

God is the way!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

hey satan, hows it goin? my short term memory is fuc'd man, i cant remeber shit now haha, i migt forget my loyalty to thee, what can i do, how many babies do i have to kill?


----------



## wackymack (Feb 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2035718]hey satan, hows it goin? my short term memory is fuc'd man, i cant remeber shit now haha, i migt forget my loyalty to thee, what can i do, how many babies do i have to kill?[/quote]


None since you already killed your first born son


Loyalty lies within the boundries of commitment,commit yourself,and ask yourself do you trust me?


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 5, 2009)

I dunno... I hate Satan 

Has fucked with me many times... man..

In positivity we believe... Nothing negative shall harm u...

\m/\m/ = 666 = Metal and *NOT* Satan


----------



## wackymack (Feb 5, 2009)

carcass91 said:


> I dunno... I hate Satan
> 
> Has fucked with me many times... man..
> 
> ...


 

I have not harmed you in any way,it was your fellow man who brought injustice into your world. Believe in the vision you see and harm will be a thing of the past.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 5, 2009)

wackymack said:


> I have not harmed you in any way,it was your fellow man who brought injustice into your world. Believe in the vision you see and harm will be a thing of the past.



I've been through situations where "Satan" Failed infront of My Positivity 

Man, Im really Dominated by devil... Every second The devil tells me to Do shit...
I learnt how to Handle him.. FIND SOMEONE UR OWN SIZE... 

Im too holy to be influenced.

I always believe in the Vision i see... I dont have a fellow man. Im a loner. Harm?.. I got nothing to loose now. lols. 

Believe, I am into Music... and i SEE Evil in MY OWN Music.... Still i say FUCK OFF BITCH... Bow down to the light... 

I create light in intense darkness... All i need to do is close my eyes...


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 5, 2009)

Wait.. if I get this right all I have to sell you is an imaginary item called a "Soul"? Badass. Satan, Allah, God, Mithras, Isis, Shangdi, Krishna, Buddha, Yahweh, Haile Selassie, etc bids for my soul start at $2500. (Can be substituted for some good danks.)


----------



## wackymack (Feb 5, 2009)

*Fellow Creatures*

Stare Deep into the TIME PARADOX

And realize that "time" is mearly an illusion

For time is just a thought

Time Does Not Exist


----------



## wackymack (Feb 8, 2009)

Look deep into my eyes

Do you see what I see?

Do you believe?

Will you fly?

Do you trust me?


----------



## wackymack (Feb 8, 2009)

*In the end will your cycle be complete?*​ 
Life is all about cycles​ 
For life to be complete a cycle has to occur​ 
So see into yourself,stare deeply at the cycle and complete yourself.​ 
Become *ONE*​ 













*WILL YOU COME FULL CIRCLE?*​


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

[youtube]LbvmKzf_wr4[/youtube]


----------



## wackymack (Feb 9, 2009)

Children,the ball is in your court yard
Go kick it and have fun

Free yourselves of the selfinflicted pain

Its' "time" to redeem the rewards you push away

Draw close attention to the internal beauty

For the external force will snuff out the flame

Walk the longer path of wisdom

Walk the path of self respect

See what I see









​


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

haha, i love staring at these things high as fuc,


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Satan, I was wondering why so many Christians hate you? Did you know your name SATAN comes from the Hebrew Ha-Satan, meaning "The Advocate"? You don't seem like such a bad, hateful kind of guy Satan. You seem like the kind of guy that is necessary to make God look better. If God didn't have Satan to denounce, then what would be the point of worshipping and pleasing God? I think that God needs Satan just as much as he needs followers to keep his religion alive. I tend to think, that at the end of the world, Satan and God will become good friends, and God will say, "Satan, thanks for helping me keep the cause alive."

Yeah you know what I mean.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 9, 2009)

If going to hell means that I will be forced to look at colorful pictures of circles and pictures of chilli peppers that look like penises, then by all means I want to go to hell when I die.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 10, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> Hi Satan, I was wondering why so many Christians hate you? Did you know your name SATAN comes from the Hebrew Ha-Satan, meaning "The Advocate"? You don't seem like such a bad, hateful kind of guy Satan. You seem like the kind of guy that is necessary to make God look better. If God didn't have Satan to denounce, then what would be the point of worshipping and pleasing God? I think that God needs Satan just as much as he needs followers to keep his religion alive. I tend to think, that at the end of the world, Satan and God will become good friends, and God will say, "Satan, thanks for helping me keep the cause alive."
> 
> Yeah you know what I mean.


 
Im the one who will always be labeled the bad guy,when in reality im the good one. People of the christian faith will always fear me for I bring the truth to the table,those who want to continue being blinded will worship a profit of doom,those who believe and see will follow me. The truth hurts,that is everyones weakness. Take the cards you were dealt and build a dam that retains life, if you take your cards and try your luck,you may suceed or you may loose it all. That is the gamble you choose,that is the temptation you face. Build the dam and you and me will see, place a bet and it will be your neck.




IanCurtisWishlist said:


> If going to hell means that I will be forced to look at colorful pictures of circles and pictures of chilli peppers that look like penises, then by all means I want to go to hell when I die.


 
You wont be forced to, it will be of your own "free" will


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah Satan, well fuck Christians. They're ignorant and many of them are responsible for atrocities far worse than anything we could imagine. What about the Crusades?? Is it right to kill Muslims and Jews for having their own beliefs?? And Jehova Witnesses--are they are going to hell for waking me up at 8 am on Saturday to preach to me some kind of salvation? I think you should torture those people the most in hell, Satan. And after you show them all the chilli peppers shaped like penises, you can show them pictures of various assorted gourds shaped like assholes and vaginas. hahahaha..let darkness consume their fragile ignorant minds BWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 10, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> I want to go to hell when I die.


 

How do you know your not already dead? How do you really know that this is Hell? How do you know if your existance is real and not mearly a creation of your imagination. How do you know that this is real? Maybe you are dead,and when you are born you want to go to hell.​


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 10, 2009)

wackymack said:


> How do you know your not already dead? How do you really know that this is Hell? How do you know if your existance is real and not mearly a creation of your imagination. How do you know that this is real? Maybe you are dead,and when you are born you want to go to hell.​


There used to be a Crass song called "You're Already Dead." And I believe it sums up how I feel sometimes. Satan, you should become a psychiatrist. 

So in hell am I literally going to feel my skin burning with no cathersis forever and ever? It sounds like somebody might have made that up a very long tim ago to control how I think. Would you say this is plausible??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think i just saw santa clause right now..


----------



## wackymack (Feb 10, 2009)

The Deep Portal

The scene of all reality lies beneath the cage that holds you together

The scene of me

See me

Hear me

Feel me

Become me


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hoofprints - by Squid Satan


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 10, 2009)

I get it Satan. You're frying on acid.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 11, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> I get it Satan. You're frying on acid.


 
Acid? Acid is for those who cant see without an altered image of reality. Those who can see the misformed shape of reality will see the truth of all well being.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 11, 2009)

Children let your morning be a vision

For Tonight Will Bring A Fright​ 






*set it as your background and you will see,oh he he he*​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 11, 2009)

*Reality?*

Your reality may seem 1

But in reality your reality is a composite of 2

If you make yourself whole,make your self 1 you will see into me

You will learn my ways

You in all aspects will become the beast

You will become me

You will become the master

Obey your master for I have uttered the reconcilable truth unto you.

I will shatter your hopeful dreams to reiterate them into a positive and more costructive manner

See me and I will see past you

See with your eyes,see the whole

Only see 1


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 11, 2009)

wackymack said:


> *Reality?*​
> 
> Your reality may seem 1​
> But in reality your reality is a composite of 2​
> ...


This is a masterpiece right here. The picture is kinda creepy as usual but the words kinda made me feel good.
I was gonna ask if leprechauns and santa clause exhisted but i dont even care anymore.
Excellent.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 12, 2009)

In hell, you will be forced to watch re-runs of 1990's sitcom FRASIER over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## Motman (Feb 12, 2009)

Mr Satan eh?

Well well, let me ask you, why do you carry on doing what you are doing, when you know you will lose. You are the weaker force.

Idiota!!


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 12, 2009)

Motman said:


> Mr Satan eh?
> 
> Well well, let me ask you, why do you carry on doing what you are doing, when you know you will lose. You are the weaker force.
> 
> Idiota!!


Hey hey hey! Don't you talk to Satan that way. What has Satan ever done to you? I think Satan is pretty nice with his pictures of garden vegitables that look like genitles. All bow to worship the almighty Satan. Everybody knows that Satan is super neato, and this is because he undermines GOD all the time. I hear that Satan will have a new right-hand man, I hear his name is Bernard Madoff.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 12, 2009)

Look and see the deception​ 
For the colors will bleed out​ 
The blood will blend with your mind​ 
The blood will become one​ 
One look​ 
One site of deception​ 
One sense​ 
One thought​ 
One image will make you see Two​ 
Two is to One as One is to Three​ 
Three and thy will be released​ 
Three become ME​ 
​


----------



## Motman (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's about the real prince of darkness, I consider you (satan) a liar and you will fall before God. No question. You know it.

If it's just "forum name" , or whatever, sorry dude didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 13, 2009)

Is English your first language?


----------



## Motman (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I speak 4 languages, but it doesn't look like it's your's either, looking at the spelling...

Dude, lets not post any further. satan is evil, and my enemy. May God forgive anyone worshipping him. Maybe this is also not the right forum.

I they do out of free will, they too are my enemy.

Glory to God Almighty!

P.S. There's nothing Almighty about satan. He is nothing, pity some people are blinded by his lies.


Cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually, this started as a response to the religious nuts spamming up the forums.If you look at the typical depiction of satan, i.e: cloven hooves, furry legs, etc, you'll see he's really just a ripoff of the goat god pan.For you see, Christianity is a fairly young religion, and in order to get the pagans to worship "their" way, they incorporated a lot of rituals and imagery from paganism.
Now, if you look at the bible, the one you probably read is the New testament, or King James version, which is different from the old testament in a significant way in regards to Satan:In the old testament, Satan was PUT here by god to antagonize man, and they were NOT enemies.In the new testament, they became enemies...presumably to show a kinder, gentler god who did not vex his people.If there is a god, or god's, they're much older than anything in the bible,and are not subject to that book's interpretation.


Motman said:


> No, I speak 4 languages, but it doesn't look like it's your's either, looking at the spelling...
> 
> Dude, lets not post any further. satan is evil, and my enemy. May God forgive anyone worshipping him. Maybe this is also not the right forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe satan is really sending subliminal messages and hes really the good ganja Santa.  Satan might be just an aka he can remember here.
Either way I like ganja satan.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Maybe satan is really sending subliminal messages and hes really the good ganja Santa.  Satan might be just an aka he can remember here.
> Either way I like ganja satan.


 


What if I am sending subliminal messages?The mind is a powerful thing,if you believe that I truly am implimenting messages into you then look for what I really am saying. If you are just confused, then toke to a new light. See into your self become yourself and your vision will become clear. Only I know if my messages contain a secret hidden message. There could be subliminal messages and there is the possibility that there is none. I know, you just got to believe if what you see is real. A thought for ones self. I know the truth, do you?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

Motman said:


> No, I speak 4 languages, but it doesn't look like it's your's either, looking at the spelling...
> 
> Dude, lets not post any further. satan is evil, and my enemy. May God forgive anyone worshipping him. Maybe this is also not the right forum.
> 
> ...


Ok just don't go ramming any planes into buildings please . . .


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Im the one who will always be labeled the bad guy,when in reality im the good one.


Thats classic! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 13, 2009)

Will you follow my path?

Travel down my road?

Will you see the light at the end of the tunnel?

Will you become ONE?

Will you remain none?

See past my eyes and see into the light


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

Lookslike the inside of a church


----------



## wackymack (Feb 13, 2009)

To all you mortals,enjoy your halmark holiday

May you make some unwanted babies 

May you see that I am within your heart







​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 14, 2009)

​


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

let me be your padawan my lord


----------



## wackymack (Feb 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2085958]let me be your padawan my lord [/quote]


Sure,whatever that means?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

haha srry, im watchin Star Wars, there cheesy as fuc once you go bac and watch it again


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Sure,whatever that means?


It means he gets to anal probe you until he cleans out your throat.

Thats some deep penetration!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 15, 2009)

Gaze deep into my portal

See me For I see you

See in your heart

See that I am your guiding light

See into me








See the Two worlds become *One*​


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 15, 2009)

That one is cool. This has turned into satan's art show


----------



## wackymack (Feb 16, 2009)

*Bad Vibes*​ 
I am quite mad​ 
For noone is comprehending my message​ 
So I am sending everyone(excluding myself) bad vibes for a week​ 
Look for the signs and you will know that it is I who you can blame​ 
See my message and tell one,tell all​ 
For I am within your heart​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 18, 2009)

PREPARE FOR A NEW WORLD ORDER

IT IS EMINENT

MY REIGN OF DESTRUCTION IS ONLY BEGINING

LOOK FOR THE SIGNS

BE PREPARED FOR THIS NEW ENERGY AMONGST THE WORLD

IF YOU DONT PREPARE YOU WILL BE SWEPT AWAY IN A SEA OF DISPEAR


----------



## wackymack (Feb 19, 2009)

YOUR HAND IS YOUR BEST FRIEND,WEATHER YOU BE MAN OR WOMEN,SO IF YOU STILL FOLLOW GOD THEN.......


----------



## wackymack (Feb 20, 2009)

*FULL CIRCLE

*This is for those who came full circle

Those who completed there cycles will forever have good luck

A greater and a much fulfilled life is heading your way

May the peace be restored

May you see that I am within your heart

I am the voice inside your head

I am the one who ultimatly controls your destiny

See the path that I will create

See that I will always love you

If your filled with guilt,let that guit go for the peace is now restored

Stare into the cycle and feel the warmth in your belly get warmer and warmer,the warmth you feel is me freeing you of all guilt​ 
Let the light enter your body

For once you were blind but now you can see


You are free

Go fly


----------



## wackymack (Feb 21, 2009)

It's ok​ 
Let the saftey net catch you​ 
For you shall never fall​ 
Pay tribute to all that is good and rightious​ 
Respect what was given to you​ 
Don't worry for the net will always catch you​ 
Things will be alright​ 
Just see the light in my eyes​ 
Just see that I am within your heart​ 
The net will hold you when you are blue​ 
The net will keep you warm​ 
The net will protect you​ 
It's going to be ok​ 
(WINK)​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 21, 2009)

*4*

*Colors'*

There are only 4 colors

But

You will see so more

See in between

See the sheep in me

May you sleep with peace

4444

333

22

1






​


----------



## wackymack (Feb 24, 2009)

*Watchout for the DRAGON*

The Dragon will catch you and eat you alive when you least expect it

He will enter your dreams

When you least expect it,he will eat you alive

The Dragon is a feared creature for it's going to get you

You can-not avoid him

For he is in your heart aswell

Don't run from the *DRAGON*






​


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

Get behind be Satan!
Hey Satan, you do realize that you're only purpose is to manifest the dark side of the duality known as creation, no? What I mean to say is that...well, no offense, but you're just a pawn in God ultimate plan, lmao. I know you're not truly Satan, you're just misguided and lonely. I do love you though. Does it bother you when you hear that? If yes, then...I love you brother. If not, then you're not Satan. haha


----------



## wackymack (Feb 25, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> Get behind be Satan!
> Hey Satan, you do realize that you're only purpose is to manifest the dark side of the duality known as creation, no? What I mean to say is that...well, no offense, but you're just a pawn in God ultimate plan, lmao. I know you're not truly Satan, you're just misguided and lonely. I do love you though. Does it bother you when you hear that? If yes, then...I love you brother. If not, then you're not Satan. haha


 
It gives me a chuckle,I (excert adjective here...) you more brother,muhahaha. The manifestation you speak of is my life. I bring peace and truth to the table, its the people who need to see my way. I only instill peace and a brighter tomarrow,through thick and thin I still wipe away that teardrop.


----------



## bobharvey (Feb 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> PREPARE FOR A NEW WORLD ORDER
> 
> IT IS EMINENT
> 
> ...


Your reign has been here. It is ending and you know it. You're power is and always has been a deception based on ignorance. WE ARE ALL the Children of God, even you. Remember God created you Lucifer not the other way around. Like I said before you're not Lucifer or Satan you're just some schmuck with a lot of time and a lot of anger... at least Lucifer is capable of massive deception, he could even offer the whole world to Jesus...but you resort to marijuana growing websites to try to "scare" people and incite hatred. The big secret is that the whole world is vibrating closer and closer to the vibration you can't stand and that is love...our common bond. 

So, whoever you really are...I LOVE YOU!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Galactic Rift*

It's opening

It's exerting a force that is unknown

It is going to close if you don't see into it

Let that energy hit you like a ton of bricks

For it will hurt at first but when you let it enter you will see

You will see into yourself

You will see into me

Let the rift open you


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Feb 27, 2009)

Motman said:


> No, I speak 4 languages, but it doesn't look like it's your's either, looking at the spelling...
> 
> Dude, lets not post any further. satan is evil, and my enemy. May God forgive anyone worshipping him. Maybe this is also not the right forum.
> 
> ...


I assure you, English is my first language. You want to talk about my spelling? I don't think your's is an actual word in the English language. You must be one of these religious pussies spamming the message board. Glory to Satan in the highest, amen!

I think there is something wonderful about Satan. he is such a cool Satan, he's much better than God. I don't need your God's forgiveness either. Glory to Satan and his wonderful multi-colored images!!!

I can't wait to see your latest work Satan!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 27, 2009)

*ARMEGEDDON*

When the "time" comes

Let the wave hit you

Don't run from it

Let it hit you and then you will see

You will see my heart

Do not run

If you do,you will only prolong your suffering

You know that I am within your heart

Let the wave hit


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*having a good time wacky?*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Dark one, i may kill again


----------



## wackymack (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2156710]Dark one, i may kill again[/quote]


Yes you will,but your act of vengence will not take place for about 12-14weeks. You will smile as you murder for it will be a tasty snack.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 28, 2009)

Soon a new life will begin

Soon a new era will reign down

Soon the blossom will bloom

The new bloom will usher in the new light

Slow down and sniff the flowers once in a while

Become one with nature and nature will become one with you


----------



## heftamga (Feb 28, 2009)

i really liked that last one,Become one with nature and nature will become one with you it was totally cool.
you're definitely a good satan.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

are you going to throw another costume party this year?


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## wackymack (Feb 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> are you going to throw another costume party this year?


 
Maybe,if the economy is in check and things are affordable. This year you better get me my damn ferrari cake,not another fucking acura cake!!!


----------



## wackymack (Mar 2, 2009)

*"Time"*​ 
One word that cannot contain one simple definition.​ 
One word that rules the world.​ 
One word that does not exist.​ 
For "Time" is mearly a figment of your imagination.​ 
Its' just an illusion.​ 
"Time" does not exist.​ 
See this...​ 
Time does not exist!!!​ 



 

Here's two examples,for the definition of time.​ 
It can not be explained in simple terms.​ 
Could you begin to start to question its existance?​ 
How can time be accurately measured?​ 
How can it really be measured?​ 
If "Time" is real then it's slowing down.​ 
If the Earths' rotation is slowing down,then how can we make "Time" be completely accurate if it is based upon the rotation?​ 
It is simple,don't think about it and then it does not exist.​ 
One word,too many definitions.​ 
QUESTION ITS' EXISTANCE AND A NEW LIGHT WILL SHINE​ 




*time*

&#8194; &#8194;/ta&#618;m/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [tahym]  Show IPA *noun, adjective, verb, timed, tim&#8901;ing.* *&#8211;noun *1.the system of those sequential relations that any event has to any other, as past, present, or future; indefinite and continuous duration regarded as that in which events succeed one another.2.duration regarded as belonging to the present life as distinct from the life to come or from eternity; finite duration.3.(_sometimes initial capital letter




_) a system or method of measuring or reckoning the passage of time: _mean time; apparent time; Greenwich Time. _4.a limited period or interval, as between two successive events: _a long time. _5.a particular period considered as distinct from other periods: _Youth is the best time of life. _6.Often, times. a.a period in the history of the world, or contemporary with the life or activities of a notable person: _prehistoric times; in Lincoln's time. _b.the period or era now or previously present: _a sign of the times; How times have changed! _c.a period considered with reference to its events or prevailing conditions, tendencies, ideas, etc.: _hard times; a time of war. _7.a prescribed or allotted period, as of one's life, for payment of a debt, etc.8.the end of a prescribed or allotted period, as of one's life or a pregnancy: _His time had come, but there was no one left to mourn over him. When her time came, her husband accompanied her to the delivery room. _9.a period with reference to personal experience of a specified kind: _to have a good time; a hot time in the old town tonight. _10.a period of work of an employee, or the pay for it; working hours or days or an hourly or daily pay rate.11._Informal_. a term of enforced duty or imprisonment: _to serve time in the army; do time in prison. _12.the period necessary for or occupied by something: _The time of the baseball game was two hours and two minutes. The bus takes too much time, so I'll take a plane. _13.leisure time; sufficient or spare time: _to have time for a vacation; I have no time to stop now. _14.a particular or definite point in time, as indicated by a clock: _What time is it? _15.a particular part of a year, day, etc.; season or period: _It's time for lunch. _16.an appointed, fit, due, or proper instant or period: _a time for sowing; the time when the sun crosses the meridian; There is a time for everything. _17.the particular point in time when an event is scheduled to take place: _train time; curtain time. _18.an indefinite, frequently prolonged period or duration in the future: _Time will tell if what we have done here today was right. _19.the right occasion or opportunity: _to watch one's time. _20.each occasion of a recurring action or event: _to do a thing five times; It's the pitcher's time at bat. _21.*times, *used as a multiplicative word in phrasal combinations expressing how many instances of a quantity or factor are taken together: _Two goes into six three times; five times faster. _22._Drama_. one of the three unities. Compare unity (def. .23._Prosody_. a unit or a group of units in the measurement of meter.24._Music_. a.tempo; relative rapidity of movement.b.the metrical duration of a note or rest.c.proper or characteristic tempo.d.the general movement of a particular kind of musical composition with reference to its rhythm, metrical structure, and tempo.e.the movement of a dance or the like to music so arranged: _waltz time. _25._Military_. rate of marching, calculated on the number of paces taken per minute: _double time; quick time. _26._Manège_. each completed action or movement of the horse.
*&#8211;adjective *27.of, pertaining to, or showing the passage of time.28.(of an explosive device) containing a clock so that it will detonate at the desired moment: _a time bomb. _29._Commerce_. payable at a stated period of time after presentment: _time drafts or notes. _30.of or pertaining to purchases on the installment plan, or with payment postponed.
*&#8211;verb (used with object) *31.to measure or record the speed, duration, or rate of: _to time a race. _32.to fix the duration of: _The proctor timed the test at 15 minutes. _33.to fix the interval between (actions, events, etc.): _They timed their strokes at six per minute. _34.to regulate (a train, clock, etc.) as to time.35.to appoint or choose the moment or occasion for; schedule: _He timed the attack perfectly. _
*&#8211;verb (used without object) *36.to keep time; sound or move in unison.
*&#8212;Idioms* 37.*against time, *in an effort to finish something within a limited period: _We worked against time to get out the newspaper. _38.*ahead of time, *before the time due; early: _The building was completed ahead of time. _39.*at one time, *a.once; in a former time: _At one time they owned a restaurant. _b.at the same time; at once: _They all tried to talk at one time. _40.*at the same time, *nevertheless; yet: _I'd like to try it, but at the same time I'm a little afraid. _41.*at times, *at intervals; occasionally: _At times the city becomes intolerable. _42.*beat someone's time, *_Slang_. to compete for or win a person being dated or courted by another; prevail over a rival: _He accused me, his own brother, of trying to beat his time. _43.*behind the times, *old-fashioned; dated: _These attitudes are behind the times. _44.*for the time being, *temporarily; for the present: _Let's forget about it for the time being. _45.*from time to time, *on occasion; occasionally; at intervals: _She comes to see us from time to time. _46.*gain time, *to postpone in order to make preparations or gain an advantage; delay the outcome of: _He hoped to gain time by putting off signing the papers for a few days more. _47.*in good time, *a.at the right time; on time; punctually.b.in advance of the right time; early: _We arrived at the appointed spot in good time. _48.*in no time, *in a very brief time; almost at once: _Working together, they cleaned the entire house in no time. _49.*in time, *a.early enough: _to come in time for dinner. _b.in the future; eventually: _In time he'll see what is right. _c.in the correct rhythm or tempo: _There would always be at least one child who couldn't play in time with the music. _50.*keep time, *a.to record time, as a watch or clock does.b.to mark or observe the tempo.c.to perform rhythmic movements in unison.51.*kill time, *to occupy oneself with some activity to make time pass quickly: _While I was waiting, I killed time counting the cars on the freight trains. _52.*make time, *a.to move quickly, esp. in an attempt to recover lost time.b.to travel at a particular speed.53.*make time with, *_Slang_. to pursue or take as a sexual partner.54.*many a time, *again and again; frequently: _Many a time they didn't have enough to eat and went to bed hungry. _55.*mark time, *a.to suspend progress temporarily, as to await developments; fail to advance.b._Military_. to move the feet alternately as in marching, but without advancing.56.*on one's own time, *during one's free time; without payment: _He worked out more efficient production methods on his own time. _57.*on time, *a.at the specified time; punctually.b.to be paid for within a designated period of time, as in installments: _Many people are never out of debt because they buy everything on time. _58.*out of time, *not in the proper rhythm: _His singing was out of time with the music. _59.*pass the time of day, *to converse briefly with or greet someone: _The women would stop in the market to pass the time of day. _60.*take one's time, *to be slow or leisurely; dawdle: _Speed was important here, but he just took his time. _61.*time after time, *again and again; repeatedly; often: _I've told him time after time not to slam the door. _62.*time and time again, *repeatedly; often: _Time and time again I warned her to stop smoking. _Also, *time and again.*63.*time of life, *(one's) age: _At your time of life you must be careful not to overdo things. _64.*time of one's life, *_Informal_. an extremely enjoyable experience: _They had the time of their lives on their trip to Europe. _
*Origin: *
bef. 900; (n.) ME; OE _t&#299;ma;_ c. ON _t&#299;mi;_ (v.) ME _timen_ to arrange a time, deriv. of the n.; akin to tide1






*Synonyms:*
*4. *term, spell, span. *6. *epoch, era.






Dictionary.com Unabridged
Based on the Random House Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2009. 
Cite This Source 
#newimg{ background-image:url('http://sp.ask.com/en/i/dictionary/translate_new.png'); margin-top:8px; } #newimg6{ filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='http://sp.ask.com/en/i/dictionary/translate_new.png', sizingMethod='crop'); } 
Language Translation for :* time*
Spanish: hora, German: die Zeit, Japanese: &#26178;&#21051;
More Translations »


.spl_title{ font-size:14px; } .spl_base{ font-size:14px; }Sponsored LinksLas Vegas Music Instruments
Las Vegas musical instruments. Find local businesses on DexKnows.
www.DexKnows.com
English Dictionary
Everything to do with English Dictionary items.
Yahoo.com

*time* (t&#299;m) Pronunciation Key 


n.

A nonspatial continuum in which events occur in apparently irreversible succession from the past through the present to the future.
An interval separating two points on this continuum; a duration: _a long time since the last war; passed the time reading._
A number, as of years, days, or minutes, representing such an interval: _ran the course in a time just under four minutes._
A similar number representing a specific point on this continuum, reckoned in hours and minutes: _checked her watch and recorded the time, 6:17 [SIZE=-1]A.M.[/SIZE]_
A system by which such intervals are measured or such numbers are reckoned: _solar time._
An interval, especially a span of years, marked by similar events, conditions, or phenomena; an era. Often used in the plural: _hard times; a time of troubles._
*times* The present with respect to prevailing conditions and trends: _You must change with the times._
Periods or a period designated for a given activity: _harvest time; time for bed._
Periods or a period necessary or available for a given activity: _I have no time for golf._
A period at one's disposal: _Do you have time for a chat?_
One of several instances: _knocked three times; addressed Congress for the last time before retirement._
*times* Used to indicate the number of instances by which something is multiplied or divided: _This tree is three times taller than that one. My library is many times smaller than hers._
One's lifetime.
One's period of greatest activity or engagement.
A person's experience during a specific period or on a certain occasion: _had a good time at the party._
A period of military service.
A period of apprenticeship.
_Informal_ A prison sentence.
The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.


An interval, especially a span of years, marked by similar events, conditions, or phenomena; an era. Often used in the plural: _hard times; a time of troubles._
*times* The present with respect to prevailing conditions and trends: _You must change with the times._
Periods or a period designated for a given activity: _harvest time; time for bed._
Periods or a period necessary or available for a given activity: _I have no time for golf._
A period at one's disposal: _Do you have time for a chat?_
One of several instances: _knocked three times; addressed Congress for the last time before retirement._
*times* Used to indicate the number of instances by which something is multiplied or divided: _This tree is three times taller than that one. My library is many times smaller than hers._
One's lifetime.
One's period of greatest activity or engagement.
A person's experience during a specific period or on a certain occasion: _had a good time at the party._
A period of military service.
A period of apprenticeship.
_Informal_ A prison sentence.
The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.

A suitable or opportune moment or season: _a time for taking stock of one's life._

Periods or a period designated for a given activity: _harvest time; time for bed._
Periods or a period necessary or available for a given activity: _I have no time for golf._
A period at one's disposal: _Do you have time for a chat?_
One of several instances: _knocked three times; addressed Congress for the last time before retirement._
*times* Used to indicate the number of instances by which something is multiplied or divided: _This tree is three times taller than that one. My library is many times smaller than hers._
One's lifetime.
One's period of greatest activity or engagement.
A person's experience during a specific period or on a certain occasion: _had a good time at the party._
A period of military service.
A period of apprenticeship.
_Informal_ A prison sentence.
The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.

An appointed or fated moment, especially of death or giving birth: _He died before his time. Her time is near._

One of several instances: _knocked three times; addressed Congress for the last time before retirement._
*times* Used to indicate the number of instances by which something is multiplied or divided: _This tree is three times taller than that one. My library is many times smaller than hers._
One's lifetime.
One's period of greatest activity or engagement.
A person's experience during a specific period or on a certain occasion: _had a good time at the party._
A period of military service.
A period of apprenticeship.
_Informal_ A prison sentence.
The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.


One's lifetime.
One's period of greatest activity or engagement.
A person's experience during a specific period or on a certain occasion: _had a good time at the party._
A period of military service.
A period of apprenticeship.
_Informal_ A prison sentence.
The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.


A period of military service.
A period of apprenticeship.
_Informal_ A prison sentence.
The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.


The customary period of work: _hired for full time._
The period spent working.
The hourly pay rate: _earned double time on Sundays._
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.

The period during which a radio or television program or commercial is broadcast: _"There's television time to buy"_ _(Brad Goldstein)._
The rate of speed of a measured activity: _marching in double time._
_Music_
The meter of a musical pattern: _three-quarter time._
The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.

_Chiefly British_ The hour at which a pub closes.
_Sports_ A time-out.
adj.
Of, relating to, or measuring time.
Constructed so as to operate at a particular moment: _a time release._
Payable on a future date or dates.
Of or relating to installment buying: _time payments._
tr.v. *timed*, *tim·ing*, *times*
To set the time for (an event or occasion).
To adjust to keep accurate time.
To adjust so that a force is applied or an action occurs at the desired time: _timed his swing so as to hit the ball squarely._
To record the speed or duration of: _time a runner._
To set or maintain the tempo, speed, or duration of: _time a manufacturing process._
[Middle English, from Old English t&#299;ma; see d&#257;- in Indo-European roots.] 


The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2006 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 
Cite This Source 
*Time*
Time\, n.; pl. Times. [OE. time, AS. t[=i]ma, akin to t[=i]d time, and to Icel. t[=i]mi, Dan. time an hour, Sw. timme. [root]58. See Tide, n.] 
1. Duration, considered independently of any system of measurement or any employment of terms which designate limited portions thereof. 
The time wasteth [i. e. passes away] night and day. --Chaucer. 
I know of no ideas . . . that have a better claim to be accounted simple and original than those of space and time. --Reid. 
2. A particular period or part of duration, whether past, present, or future; a point or portion of duration; as, the time was, or has been; the time is, or will be. 
God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets. --Heb. i. 1. 
3. The period at which any definite event occurred, or person lived; age; period; era; as, the Spanish Armada was destroyed in the time of Queen Elizabeth; -- often in the plural; as, ancient times; modern times. 
4. The duration of one's life; the hours and days which a person has at his disposal. 
Believe me, your time is not your own; it belongs to God, to religion, to mankind. --Buckminster. 
5. A proper time; a season; an opportunity. 
There is . . . a time to every purpose. --Eccl. iii. 1. 
The time of figs was not yet. --Mark xi. 13. 
6. Hour of travail, delivery, or parturition. 
She was within one month of her time. --Clarendon. 
7. Performance or occurrence of an action or event, considered with reference to repetition; addition of a number to itself; repetition; as, to double cloth four times; four times four, or sixteen. 
Summers three times eight save one. --Milton. 
8. The present life; existence in this world as contrasted with immortal life; definite, as contrasted with infinite, duration. 
Till time and sin together cease. --Keble. 
9. (Gram.) Tense. 
10. (Mus.) The measured duration of sounds; measure; tempo; rate of movement; rhythmical division; as, common or triple time; the musician keeps good time. 
Some few lines set unto a solemn time. --Beau. & Fl. 
Note: Time is often used in the formation of compounds, mostly self-explaining; as, time-battered, time-beguiling, time-consecrated, time-consuming, time-enduring, time-killing, time-sanctioned, time-scorner, time-wasting, time-worn, etc. 
Absolute time, time irrespective of local standards or epochs; as, all spectators see a lunar eclipse at the same instant of absolute time. 
Apparent time, the time of day reckoned by the sun, or so that 12 o'clock at the place is the instant of the transit of the sun's center over the meridian. 
Astronomical time, mean solar time reckoned by counting the hours continuously up to twenty-four from one noon to the next. 
At times, at distinct intervals of duration; now and then; as, at times he reads, at other times he rides. 
Civil time, time as reckoned for the purposes of common life in distinct periods, as years, months, days, hours, etc., the latter, among most modern nations, being divided into two series of twelve each, and reckoned, the first series from midnight to noon, the second, from noon to midnight. 
Common time (Mil.), the ordinary time of marching, in which ninety steps, each twenty-eight inches in length, are taken in one minute. 
Equation of time. See under Equation, n. 
In time. (a) In good season; sufficiently early; as, he arrived in time to see the exhibition. (b) After a considerable space of duration; eventually; finally; as, you will in time recover your health and strength. 
Mean time. See under 4th Mean. 
Quick time (Mil.), time of marching, in which one hundred and twenty steps, each thirty inches in length, are taken in one minute. 
Sidereal time. See under Sidereal. 
Standard time, the civil time that has been established by law or by general usage over a region or country. In England the standard time is Greenwich mean solar time. In the United States and Canada four kinds of standard time have been adopted by the railroads and accepted by the people, viz., Eastern, Central, Mountain, and Pacific time, corresponding severally to the mean local times of the 75th, 90th, 105th, and 120th meridians west from Greenwich, and being therefore five, six, seven, and eight hours slower than Greenwich time. 
Time ball, a ball arranged to drop from the summit of a pole, to indicate true midday time, as at Greenwich Observatory, England. --Nichol. 
Time bargain (Com.), a contract made for the sale or purchase of merchandise, or of stock in the public funds, at a certain time in the future. 
Time bill. Same as Time-table. [Eng.] 
Time book, a book in which is kept a record of the time persons have worked. 
Time detector, a timepiece provided with a device for registering and indicating the exact time when a watchman visits certain stations in his beat. 
Time enough, in season; early enough. "Stanly at Bosworth field, . . . came time enough to save his life." --Bacon. 
Time fuse, a fuse, as for an explosive projectile, which can be so arranged as to ignite the charge at a certain definite interval after being itself ignited. 
Time immemorial, or Time out of mind. (Eng. Law) See under Immemorial. 
Time lock, a lock having clockwork attached, which, when wound up, prevents the bolt from being withdrawn when locked, until a certain interval of time has elapsed. 
Time of day, salutation appropriate to the times of the day, as "good morning," "good evening," and the like; greeting. 
To kill time. See under Kill, v. t. 
To make time. (a) To gain time. (b) To occupy or use (a certain) time in doing something; as, the trotting horse made fast time. 
To move, run, or go, against time, to move, run, or go a given distance without a competitor, in the quickest possible time; or, to accomplish the greatest distance which can be passed over in a given time; as, the horse is to run against time. 
True time. (a) Mean time as kept by a clock going uniformly. (b) (Astron.) Apparent time as reckoned from the transit of the sun's center over the meridian. 

*Time*
Time\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. Timed; p. pr. & vb. n. Timing.] 
1. To appoint the time for; to bring, begin, or perform at the proper season or time; as, he timed his appearance rightly. 
There is no greater wisdom than well to time the beginnings and onsets of things. --Bacon. 
2. To regulate as to time; to accompany, or agree with, in time of movement. 
Who overlooked the oars, and timed the stroke. --Addison. 
He was a thing of blood, whose every motion Was timed with dying cries. --Shak. 
3. To ascertain or record the time, duration, or rate of; as, to time the speed of horses, or hours for workmen. 
4. To measure, as in music or harmony. 

*Time*
Time\, v. i. 1. To keep or beat time; to proceed or move in time. 
With oar strokes timing to their song. --Whittier. 
2. To pass time; to delay. [Obs.] 

Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc. 
Cite This Source 
._vtad { border-top: 1px solid #B6D0DD; padding: 15px 0 0 0; margin: 1em 0 0 0; background-image: url(http://syndication.visualthesaurus.com/ddc/gradient.png);background-repeat: repeat-x; background-position: 0 0; } ._vtad A { text-decoration: none; } ._vtad A:hover { text-decoration: underline; } ._vtad_flt { float: right; margin: 0 0 10px 7px; } ._vtad_flt IMG { vertical-align: top; margin-bottom: 5px; border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;} A._vtad_explore { letter-spacing: -.4px; font-family: verdana;display:block; line-height: 10px; font-size: 11px;color: #0050BB; } ._vtad_related { font-family: verdana; font-size: 12px; margin: 6px 0 6px; } ._vtad_related A { color: black; } ._vtad_header { font-family: georgia; line-height: 10px; font-size: 14px; color: #575757; } ._vtad_header IMG { vertical-align: top; margin-right: 7px; } ._vtad_header A { font-family: Times New Roman, serif; font-size: 14px; font-weight: bold; color: black; } A._vtad_other { font-family: verdana; font-size: 1em; color: #0050BB; }Explore the Visual Thesaurus »




Related Words for : time
clip, clock, clock time, fourth dimension, meter
View more related words »



.spl_title{ font-size:14px; } .spl_base{ font-size:14px; }Sponsored LinksLearning *Time* Signatures?
Music Flash Cards Most Comprehensive Set Available
www.Music-Flash-Cards.com
English Idioms Dictionary
The Expert Writing Dictionary: Enrich & Spell-check your Texts!
www.WhiteSmoke.com

*time*
_noun_1. an instance or single occasion for some event; "this time he succeeded"; "he called four times"; "he could do ten at a clip" 2. a period of time considered as a resource under your control and sufficient to accomplish something; "take time to smell the roses"; "I didn't have time to finish"; "it took more than half my time" 3. an indefinite period (usually marked by specific attributes or activities); "he waited a long time"; "the time of year for planting"; "he was a great actor in his time" 4. a suitable moment; "it is time to go" 5. the continuum of experience in which events pass from the future through the present to the past 6. a person's experience on a particular occasion; "he had a time holding back the tears"; "they had a good time together" 7. a reading of a point in time as given by a clock; "do you know what time it is?"; "the time is 10 o'clock" [syn: clock time] 8. the fourth coordinate that is required (along with three spatial dimensions) to specify a physical event [syn: fourth dimension] 9. rhythm as given by division into parts of equal duration [syn: meter] 10. the period of time a prisoner is imprisoned; "he served a prison term of 15 months"; "his sentence was 5 to 10 years"; "he is doing time in the county jail" [syn: prison term] 
_verb_1. measure the time or duration of an event or action or the person who performs an action in a certain period of time; "he clocked the runners" [syn: clock] 2. assign a time for an activity or event; "The candidate carefully timed his appearance at the disaster scene" 3. set the speed, duration, or execution of; "we time the process to manufacture our cars very precisely" 4. regulate or set the time of; "time the clock" 5. adjust so that a force is applied and an action occurs at the desired time; "The good player times his swing so as to hit the ball squarely" 

WordNet® 3.0, © 2006 by Princeton University. 
Cite This Source 
*time*
T /ti:m T/ n. 
1. An unspecified but usually well-understood time, often used in conjunction with a later time T+1. "We'll meet on campus at time T or at Louie's at time T+1" means, in the context of going out for dinner: "We can meet on campus and go to Louie's, or we can meet at Louie's itself a bit later." (Louie's was a Chinese restaurant in Palo Alto that was a favorite with hackers.) Had the number 30 been used instead of the number 1, it would have implied that the travel time from campus to Louie's is 30 minutes; whatever time T is (and that hasn't been decided on yet), you can meet half an hour later at Louie's than you could on campus and end up eating at the same time. See also since time T equals minus infinity. 

Jargon File 4.2.0 
Cite This Source 

*time* (n.)
O.E. tima "limited space of time," from P.Gmc. *timon "time" (cf. O.N. timi "time, proper time," Swed. timme "an hour"), from PIE *di-mon-, from base *da- "cut up, divide" (see tide). Abstract sense of "time as an indefinite continuous duration" is recorded from 1388. Personified since at least 1509 as an aged bald man (but with a forelock) carrying a scythe and an hour-glass. In English, a single word encompasses time as "extent" and "point" (Fr. temps/fois, Ger. zeit/mal) as well as "hour" (e.g. "what time is it?" cf. Fr. heure, Ger. Uhr). Extended senses such as "occasion," "the right time," "leisure," or times (v.) "multiplied by" developed in O.E. and M.E., probably as a natural outgrowth of phrases like, "He commends her a hundred times to God" (O.Fr. La comande a Deu cent foiz).
"to have a good time ( = a time of enjoyment) was common in Eng. from c 1520 to c 1688; it was app. retained in America, whence readopted in Britain in 19th c." [OED]​Time of day (now mainly preserved in negation, i.e. what someone won't give you if he doesn't like you) was a popular 17c. salutation (e.g. "Good time of day vnto your Royall Grace," "Richard III," I.iii.1. Times as the name of a newspaper dates from 1788. Time warp first attested 1954; time capsule first recorded 1938, in ref. to New York World's Fair; time-travelling in the science fiction sense first recorded 1895 in H.G. Wells' "The Time Machine." To do time "serve a prison sentence" is from 1865. Time-honored is from 1593; time-worn is first attested 1729; time-keeper is from 1686; timeless "eternal" is 1628, earlier it meant "ill-timed" (1560). Time-limit is from 1880; time out in football is recorded from 1896. About time, ironically for "long past due time," is recorded from 1920. First record of timetable is attested from 1838, originally of railway trains. Behind the times "old-fashioned" is recorded from 1846, first attested in Dickens.



*time* (v.)
O.E. getimian "to happen, befall," from time (n.). Meaning "to appoint a time" (of an action, etc.) is attested from c.1300; sense of "to record the time of" (a race, event, etc.) is first attested 1670. 


Online Etymology Dictionary, © 2001 Douglas Harper 
Cite This Source 

Main Entry: *time*
Pronunciation: 'tIm
Function: _noun_
*1 a* *:* the measured or measurable period during which an action, process, or condition exists orcontinues &#8212;see [SIZE=-1]COAGULATION TIME[/SIZE], [SIZE=-1]PROTHROMBINTIME[/SIZE], [SIZE=-1]REACTION TIME[/SIZE] *b* *:* a continuum which lacks spatial dimensions and in which events succeedone another from past through present to future 
*2* *:* the point or period when something occurs 
*3* *:* a moment, hour, day, or year as indicated by a clock orcalendar 


The American Heritage® Science Dictionary
Copyright © 2002. Published by Houghton Mifflin. All rights reserved. 
Cite This Source 
*Time, IL (village, FIPS 75419)*
Location: (39.561160, -90.722947)
Population (2000): 29 (14 housing units)
Area: 0.436141 sq mi (land), 0.000000 sq mi (water)


U.S. Gazetteer, U.S. Census Bureau 
Cite This Source 

*time* In addition to the idioms beginning with time, also see about time; against the clock (time); ahead of one's time; ahead of time; all the time; at all times; at one time; at one time or another; at the same time; at this point (in time); at times; beat time; behind in (time); behind the times; bide one's time; big time; buy time; call one's (time one's) own; chow down (time); crunch time; do time; every time one turns around; for the moment (time being); from time to time; good-time Charlie; hard time; have a good time; high time; in between times; in due course (of time); in good time; in no time; in the fullness of time; in the nick of time; in time; keep time; keep up (with the times); kill time; less than (no time); long time no see; lose time; make good time; make time; make up for lost time; many is the (time); mark time; not give someone the time of day; no time for; no time like the present; of one's life, time; on borrowed time; once upon a time; one by one (at a time); on one's own time; on time; pass the time; play for time; point in time; pressed for time; serve time; show someone a good time; small time; stitch in time; take one's time; take up space (time); tell time; whale of a time.



The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer.
Copyright © 1997. Published by Houghton Mifflin. 
Cite This Source 
</DIV> 


1time  Pronunciation: \&#712;t&#299;m\ Function: _noun_ Etymology: Middle English, from Old English _t&#299;ma;_ akin to Old Norse _t&#299;mi_ time, Old English _t&#299;d_ &#8212; more at tide Date: before 12th century 1 a*:* the measured or measurable period during which an action, process, or condition exists or continues *:* duration b*:* a nonspatial continuum that is measured in terms of events which succeed one another from past through present to future c*:* leisure <_time_ for reading>2*:* the point or period when something occurs *:* occasion3 a*:* an appointed, fixed, or customary moment or hour for something to happen, begin, or end <arrived ahead of _time_> b*:* an opportune or suitable moment <decided it was _time_ to retire> &#8212;often used in the phrase _about time_<about _time_ for a change>4 a*:* a historical period *:* age b*:* a division of geologic chronology c*:* conditions at present or at some specified period &#8212;usually used in plural <_time__s_ are hard><move with the _time__s_> d*:* the present time <issues of the _time_>5 a*:* lifetime b*:* a period of apprenticeship c*:* a term of military service d*:* a prison sentence6*:* season <very hot for this _time_ of year>7 a*:* rate of speed *:* tempo b*:* the grouping of the beats of music *:* rhythm8 a*:* a moment, hour, day, or year as indicated by a clock or calendar <what _time_ is it> b*:* any of various systems (as sidereal or solar) of reckoning time9 a*:* one of a series of recurring instances or repeated actions <you've been told many _time__s_> b_plural_ (1)*:* added or accumulated quantities or instances <five _time__s_ greater> (2)*:* equal fractional parts of which an indicated number equal a comparatively greater quantity <seven _time__s_ smaller> <three _time__s_ closer> c*:* turn <three _time__s_ at bat>10*:* finite as contrasted with infinite duration11*:* a person's experience during a specified period or on a particular occasion <a good _time_> <a hard _time_>12 a*:* the hours or days required to be occupied by one's work <make up _time_> <on company _time_> b*:* an hourly pay rate <straight _time_> c*:* wages paid at discharge or resignation <pick up your _time_ and get out>13 a*:* the playing time of a game b*:* time-out 114*:* a period during which something is used or available for use <computer _time_>
&#8212; at the same time *:* nevertheless , yet <slick and _at the same time_ strangely unprofessional &#8212; Gerald Weaks>

&#8212; at times *:* at intervals *:* occasionally

&#8212; for the time being *:* for the present

&#8212; from time to time *:* once in a while *:* occasionally

&#8212; in no time *:* very quickly or soon

&#8212; in time 1*:* sufficiently early2*:* eventually3*:* in correct tempo <learn to play _in time_>

&#8212; on time 1 a*:* at the appointed time b*:* on schedule2*:* on the installment plan

&#8212; time and again *:* frequently , repeatedly







.hlcomplexityorange { color:#CC6600;}a.hlcomplexityorange { text-decoration:none;}a.hlcomplexityorange:hover { text-decoration:underline;}

Learn more about "time" and related topics at *Britannica.com* 
See a map of "time" in the Visual Thesaurus 

Pronunciation Symbols


*Share this entry:            *​ 
*Link to this page: *​ 

*Cite this page: *​ 
*MLA Style*
*"time." Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary. 2009.*
*Merriam-Webster Online. 3 March 2009*
*<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/time>*
*APA Style*
*time. (2009). In Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary.*
*Retrieved March 3, 2009, from http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/time*​


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

I think its time for me to go to bed


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 3, 2009)

In HELL, the fire will never go out.

The fire being burning marijuana buds being inhaled directly into your lungs, never ceasing to burn, consuming your anadamine and cannabis receptors forever and ever and ever. The fire will NEVER STOP BURNING!!!!

In all honesty, Hell sounds much better than Heaven.


----------



## HARDBODYyadig (Mar 4, 2009)

bad news... i lost my soul in a game of beer pong the other night.. sorry satan!


----------



## wackymack (Mar 4, 2009)

HARDBODYyadig said:


> bad news... i lost my soul in a game of beer pong the other night.. sorry satan!


 
That's ok,you don't have one so you still can follow my ways,it will just take a little bit longer before you can be allowed past the burning gates


----------



## wackymack (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Satan, lets do it.
> 
> Let's play scrabble.
> Love ya.


 
Yes lets do,strip scrabble,you can sit on my pole as it impales you slowly as you figure out your word with the following letters...*SYSYJUUICP*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Hah, figured that out right away.Satan is such a perv.


wackymack said:


> Yes lets do,strip scrabble,you can sit on my pole as it impales you slowly as you figure out your word with the following letters...*SYSYJUUICP*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 4, 2009)

Juicy Pussy? Rock on satan


----------



## wackymack (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hah, figured that out right away.Satan is such a perv.


 
Yes I am...Am I wrong to your area? It's nice,warm and moist area,that smells delightfull. Perfect plumpness to it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, I'm running away now, I created a monster! Night!


wackymack said:


> Yes I am...Am I wrong to your area? It's nice,warm and moist area,that smells delightfull. Perfect plumpness to it


----------



## wackymack (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK, I'm running away now, I created a monster! Night!


 
Sleep tight,For I will enter your dreams tonight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

SO!Did The piercings hurt?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Getting sleepy.Just leave me a message, Satan.Kisses!


----------



## wackymack (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> SO!Did The piercings hurt?





Stoney McFried said:


> Getting sleepy.Just leave me a message, Satan.Kisses!


 
Pain is only weakness leaving the body, Pain can be controlled if you decide to control it. Sleep tight for I will enter your dreams tonight.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 6, 2009)

Children, TODAY is a good day
Today is

3

6

9

All are odd multiples' of 3

666 contains multiples' of 3

So when a day arises on the Gregorian calender that is a consistant multiple of 3

Well then let this be

A good day

03-06-09​


----------



## pamaris (Mar 6, 2009)

3/6/9...That is today... Yes wackymack I think it is going to be a good day. I hope you (person with 'wackymack' handle, not satan) have a good day. I am going to spend the day wearing my hippie dress, making jewellery and listening to the Dixie Chicks. There is so much to be thankful for, so many beautiful things in life. Oh yeah I know the Dixie Chicks suck... and I am probably a loser for listening to them... but I can't resist these lyrics:

It felt like a given
Something a woman's born to do
A natural ambition
To see a reflection of me and you

And I'd feel so guilty
If that was a gift I couldn't give
And could you be happy
If life wasn't how we pictured it

I can live for the moment
When all these clouds open up for me to see
And show me a vision
Of you and me swimming peacefully

Is that not mind-boggling-ly beautiful? So many people are having visions. It is a good day today. 3/6/9. Can't wait for 6/6/9. Oh wait I think 9/9/9 will be the beez neez. Every day is better than the one before.

LOVE LOVE LOVE

I LOVE LOVE.

LOVE LOVES YOU.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes child,you are correct,a vision is a gift that only you can treat yourself to. Today is a good day,if you noticed the day 06-06-06 was a really good day. Numbers that are divisable by 3 mean wholeness and completion. Today is whole and complete,today is a good day.


----------



## G.Vittatus (Mar 6, 2009)

I need to know. Should I see my doc first and try to get a Rx deodorant? I mean I sweat a lot sometimes just in the summer


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Mar 8, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Pain is only weakness leaving the body, Pain can be controlled if you decide to control it. Sleep tight for I will enter your dreams tonight.


I think the US Marine Corps had a saying... "pain is a weakness leaving the body." The military recruiters would come to my school and give out all kinds of free shit with that slogan. I knew the USMC were somehow tied to Satan, but I had no idea...


----------



## wackymack (Mar 8, 2009)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> I think the US Marine Corps had a saying... "pain is a weakness leaving the body." The military recruiters would come to my school and give out all kinds of free shit with that slogan. I knew the USMC were somehow tied to Satan, but I had no idea...


 
The military is for those who have no direction nor money
The real soldier will always survive no matter what
The real soldier looks right back at you in the mirror

You are your own leader

See it,fight for your rights to party

[youtube]6NdAUnnU9Ac[/youtube]​


----------



## wackymack (Mar 11, 2009)

FOCUS and you will see

FOCUS and you will flee

FOCUS and you will see the light

FOCUS and you will see the wave of confusion


----------



## Brazko (Mar 13, 2009)

Satan, Lucifer, Wacky, etc......, as we (eerrrrrrrrr' erk), as I know he comes by many names, shapes, sizes, blah, blah, blah......



What I'm trying to say is that I have the upmost respect / love / gratitude for you GOD 

You have awaken me to so much more, thanks......


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

Brazko said:


> Satan, Lucifer, Wacky, etc......, as we (eerrrrrrrrr' erk), as I know he comes by many names, shapes, sizes, blah, blah, blah......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome child,do you have any questions that plauge your conscience/sub-conscience? I will gladly answer them for you.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 13, 2009)

wackymack said:


> You are welcome child,do you have any questions that plauge your conscience/sub-conscience? I will gladly answer them for you.


 
Really......., WoW wha Wee wee , hmmmmm.......mmmm, uhhhhhh......let's see , wait a sec....I'm coming, hmmmmm...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm......I Got it 

What is it that I am to ask of you?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

Brazko said:


> What is it that I am to ask of you?


 
What is the complexity of the english language?


----------



## Brazko (Mar 13, 2009)

wackymack said:


> What is the complexity of the english language?


 
......... So, 

so what is it, what's the answer


----------



## Brazko (Mar 13, 2009)

Brazko said:


> ......... So,
> 
> so what is it, what's the answer


 
Ahhhh, Meeee, 2, Buddha.......Thank You Again....


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

Relax,Realign your selves with your selves

See into the world

See into me

Create the balance of peace and harmony

Create your own vision

[youtube]0PJx8PE_GVM[/youtube]

[youtube]HajYcSAWr2s[/youtube]

[youtube]7k_0Hwn7yac[/youtube]​


----------



## wackymack (Mar 17, 2009)

What such lovely women...

[youtube]T7ch6J6w314[/youtube]

[youtube]x7h9PZEVlIA[/youtube]

[youtube]nZ25L7MIGbk[/youtube]


----------



## heftamga (Mar 17, 2009)

yumm yumm yumm 
you just burned my eyes


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice choice in girls... I like them sick too.....


----------



## wackymack (Mar 20, 2009)

*Is this world all such a reality? *

*Ask yourselves: Am I dreaming? Is this a dream?*

[youtube]fpEHAE2Hpt8[/youtube]


----------



## wackymack (Mar 21, 2009)

*Row, row, row your boat,*
*Gently down the stream.*
*Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,*
*Life is but a dream.*​


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey wacky,
I know one of your followers.


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 21, 2009)

He calls himself "HOVA....H to the izz O, V to the izz A"

Jay "HOVA"

Jay Z is totally a Luciferian cock sucker!


----------



## wackymack (Mar 21, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> He calls himself "HOVA....H to the izz O, V to the izz A"
> 
> Jay "HOVA"
> 
> Jay Z is totally a Luciferian cock sucker!


 
JayZ is a the biggest douche alive!!!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Brazko (Mar 22, 2009)

wackymack said:


> JayZ is a the biggest douche alive!!!


I Use2B a big fan Of Hova (still like his ole stuff), but Douche sounds very close to HOme noW.........


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 22, 2009)

for those of you who know about masonic symbols...then you will know that Jay z uses the all seeing eye frequently....

here is a link to what i'm talking about: http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/9359/jayzlm4.jpg


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 22, 2009)

Lmao...
Is that the sign for gayster



bobharvey said:


> for those of you who know about masonic symbols...then you will know that Jay z uses the all seeing eye frequently....
> 
> here is a link to what i'm talking about: http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/9359/jayzlm4.jpg


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 23, 2009)

no its the all seeing eye
the masonic seal that is one the back of the dollar bill

It is symbolic for the antichrist. I believe it is in the Koran that the false messiah will only have one eye. Of course this is religious symbolism. Imran Hussien explained that it means he only sees with one eye, the materialist eye. Which means he cant see with his heart...kinda hard to explain but basically JAY Z worships the devil which is why he is so successful.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 23, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> no its the all seeing eye
> the masonic seal that is one the back of the dollar bill
> 
> It is symbolic for the antichrist. I believe it is in the Koran that the false messiah will only have one eye. Of course this is religious symbolism. Imran Hussien explained that it means he only sees with one eye, the materialist eye. Which means he cant see with his heart...kinda hard to explain but basically JAY Z worships the devil which is why he is so successful.


Not that it wouldn't make much sense, but Jigga's been throwing up the Roc (Rocafella/upside down Diamond) since '96 maybe a couple years before.....I thought it stemmed from that, but he could have had this mindset since he was a street hustla maybe and let it evolve into his Music.....It is well noted that this is a stickler for the Illuminati....they like to show off their Stripes in plain view, which is often viewed differently by the public, so they no need to hide it, but is made aware to other Illuminati....


----------



## Brazko (Mar 23, 2009)

B Harv, U know who else I thought worshipped the Devil / Luciferian .......Michael Jordan , this dude had to have sold his soul to the Devil...

People w/o t.v.'s, living in a remote jungle in Africa Recognize this Mofo


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 23, 2009)

you know what? Ive said the same thing forever. I have heard he didn't even start in high school then all of a sudden was the shit in college lol. 

I'm not saying that all successful people worship satan...I'm saying that the top 1% do. They have the billionaires that get too close (too rich) killed.

There are stories of billionaires in Russia and elsewhere "committing suicide."


----------



## wackymack (Mar 23, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I love you satan


 
You don't love me, you love the idea of me and sandcastle's.

[youtube]cqi5F5MqqTQ[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't love you either, Satan, but I like you just fine.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow thats creepy, Thats really quite evil...



wackymack said:


> You don't love me, you love the idea of me and sandcastle's.
> 
> [youtube]cqi5F5MqqTQ[/youtube]


----------



## wackymack (Mar 25, 2009)

Super Cougar...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

wackymack said:


> Super Cougar...


berry's n cream? I just sinned.....


----------



## wackymack (Mar 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2283649]berry's n cream? I just sinned.....[/quote]


Yes deposite some cream in thay milfs mouth


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 26, 2009)

lmao...
Is that holly berry?

Either way here's mine

Her name is esmme denters













worth jacking off to..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Grnh7Qin8

lol...j/k

Man they say I only have 498 pictures left,oh what will I do..?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty girl, but I don't feel like masturbating, lol.


Masterofgenetics said:


> lmao...
> Is that holly berry?
> 
> Either way here's mine
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

IF I liked girls...this is my speed.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 26, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> lmao...
> Is that holly berry?
> 
> Either way here's mine
> ...


 
She's cute from afar but her nose doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Nobody likes Salma Hayek?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 26, 2009)

Julie Stiles gives me a boner






Yeah Salma is pretty hot too stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

You like the young innocent look, huh?


NewGrowth said:


> Julie Stiles gives me a boner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Mar 29, 2009)

What will happen when we are gone?

Time is just our realitivity to our existance upon our creation of humanity. What will happen when were gone? Will time continue or will it cease to exist? Will it create the futue of our destiny? Will it usher in a new light? Will it become night? Do we seek what we are looking for or are we seeking what we cannot reach? Time is just th creation of our sanity. It is though as we may not even exist. For one thught could be the creation of Christianity. It could be as though Jesus never died,it could seem as though he walks today. He could be strong and invisible. We could mearly forget about his time with us and see that his time never left us. We still speak of im today as if hes still alive. It seems as though we forget that he died and insist upon the fact that he still exists in some form. Its asthough as he walks with you. He could be a mirage of the true number of people that walk with you. It is the creation of the journey of time that gives our lives the imprtance to its existance. Do not fear when your "time" expires but seek that it could just be our time to shine as the glorius beakon of light. For you may become the jesus to eveyrone who knew you. Your time will never cease to expire for that light which is now you still walk hand in hand to those you teached. You are the teacher that this world needs.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 29, 2009)

wackymack said:


> What will happen when we are gone?
> 
> Time is just our realitivity to our existance upon our creation of humanity. What will happen when were gone? Will time continue or will it cease to exist? Will it create the futue of our destiny? Will it usher in a new light? Will it become night? Do we seek what we are looking for or are we seeking what we cannot reach? Time is just th creation of our sanity. It is though as we may not even exist. For one thught could be the creation of Christianity. It could be as though Jesus never died,it could seem as though he walks today. He could be strong and invisible. We could mearly forget about his time with us and see that his time never left us. We still speak of im today as if hes still alive. It seems as though we forget that he died and insist upon the fact that he still exists in some form. Its asthough as he walks with you. He could be a mirage of the true number of people that walk with you. It is the creation of the journey of time that gives our lives the imprtance to its existance. Do not fear when your "time" expires but seek that it could just be our time to shine as the glorius beakon of light. For you may become the jesus to eveyrone who knew you. Your time will never cease to expire for that light which is now you still walk hand in hand to those you teached. You are the teacher that this world needs.


Who cares I would rather hit my bong than worry about tomorrow


----------



## wackymack (Mar 29, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Who cares I would rather hit my bong than worry about tomorrow


 
Exactly in simplistic terms,live for today and dont worry about tommarow.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 22, 2009)

Why must you hurt me?

I give you my heart and all you do is rip chunks out of it.

My heart is broken and this cage cannot contain the pain.

Its about to break. 

Im about to break.

My heart has become blackened by your lack of belief.

Trust in me and my heart will become whole once again.

These barriers that I put up will come crumbling down,down to the ground.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 22, 2009)

I found a song for you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAAAM7V-bbQ


Hehe


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 28, 2010)

wackymack said:


> ALL BOW BEFORE YOUR LORD
> 
> I WILL BRING YOU HAPPINESS,ALL I ASK IN RETURN IS YOUR SOUL,AND I WILL GIVE U BUD THAT WILL GIVE YOU THE ULTIMATE HIGH...U WILL DIE AND 24HR LATER WHEN U ARE IN THE MORGUE U WILL COME BACK TO LIFE.
> 
> ...


What is the purpose of this thread and are you a satanic worshipper?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

why do all these things have to involve virgins?

what the hell's wrong about some well trained hands!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

this thread is almost a year old


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 28, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> What is the purpose of this thread and are you a satanic worshipper?


Your statement makes no sense. A satanist isn't a devil worshiper. Satan is hebrew for adversary, when one associates themselves with Satanism they either practice LaVeyan Satanism, which is more like humanism, or they are theistic satanists. Even the theistic Satanist doesn't worship the devil, they practice a form of paganism often associated with the religion of ancient Sumer. These faiths are considered Satanism because they believe they are the enemy of organized religion as a whole, not just Christianity. Devil worshipers are usually rebellious teenagers looking for attention.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3718856]this thread is almost a year old [/QUOTE]

and as if by some unexplainable magic, it's back! 

it was marked as new, didn't notice the dates


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 29, 2010)

SatansGift said:


> Your statement makes no sense. A satanist isn't a devil worshiper. Satan is hebrew for adversary, when one associates themselves with Satanism they either practice LaVeyan Satanism, which is more like humanism, or they are theistic satanists. Even the theistic Satanist doesn't worship the devil, they practice a form of paganism often associated with the religion of ancient Sumer. These faiths are considered Satanism because they believe they are the enemy of organized religion as a whole, not just Christianity. Devil worshipers are usually rebellious teenagers looking for attention.


It did make sense. Do you like the devil, do you worship him? Do you practice what the devil would? Thats my QUESTION.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2010)

This thread should just be closed out of respect for poor wackymac . . .


----------



## SatansGift (Jan 29, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> It did make sense. Do you like the devil, do you worship him? Do you practice what the devil would? Thats my QUESTION.


It makes no sense because a devil worshiper is not a Satanist. Not one form of Satanism has any belief in the Christian god or devil. A devil worshiper believes in the Christian god, Jesus, angels, but associates themselves with the devil, due to their belief that "god" has abandoned them. BTW I don't believe in the devil or any form of Christianity, I am a proud theistic satanist.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 30, 2010)

SatansGift said:


> It makes no sense because a devil worshiper is not a Satanist. Not one form of Satanism has any belief in the Christian god or devil. A devil worshiper believes in the Christian god, Jesus, angels, but associates themselves with the devil, due to their belief that "god" has abandoned them. BTW I don't believe in the devil or any form of Christianity, I am a proud theistic satanist.


Then enlighten me, what is a satanist smart guy? And I didnt say satanist, I said satanic worshipper.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 30, 2010)

BTW, Satan is a highly accepted alias for devil, lucifer, etc.


----------



## mr.red (Jan 30, 2010)

highly accepted &#8800; true


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 30, 2010)

im tired of these satanic believers pushing their beliefs onto me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 1, 2010)

He did it as a response to the I am Jesus thread we love 1 put up, mkay?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2010)

I really miss macc

he was a cool guy, i really hope hes ok, his last post still creeps me out


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 1, 2010)

...where..where am i...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.red said:


> highly accepted &#8800; true


then tell me what satan means?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 8, 2010)

wackymack said:


> .


[youtube]cqi5F5MqqTQ[/youtube]


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Feb 8, 2010)

If I come over to the dark side will I lose my 3rd nipple!!??


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]WLEw5K5_kjI[/youtube][youtube]FqOfXumI18A[/youtube]

If you lose your nipples, you can always grab a handful down the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/282207-phat-white-rabbit-hole.html

Yikes!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jun 15, 2011)

Satan is what happened after Lucifer, the cutest bottom angel of all the other handsome gay angels rebelled against God because he didn't like angel pussy. Amen





How could Lucyfer not make any romance with the beautiful women angels?


SACReDHeRB said:


> then tell me what satan means?


----------

